# anyone fet may/june or fet success stories



## babyhope2011

hi ladies,

Just wondered if there is anyone else doing fet soon, i had my ec in march but all had 2 b frozen on day1 due to ohss,they r thawing all 15 so fingers crossed i get sum good ones, im also having 2 put back in.

Is there anyone out there going through the same or any success stories wud b lovely.

jackie
x


----------



## Northernmonke

I am hoping for a sucess story :) I am on the 2ww and bored already - taking it easy for a few days and will hopefulyl get BFP! I am PUPO with twins at the mo :0) x


----------



## ttcfurrever

babyhope2011- Good luck! You've got a great number to work with.

Northernmonke- :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm in the 2ww PUPO with twins. I had my transfer on the 5th, and my OTD is the 19th. I hope I can come back and give you a success story! I had to wait a cycle because of OHSS (mild) as well.


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ya ladies, wow both of u in the 2ww,good luck ladies i hope u get ur bfps.xx

keep me updated.xx


----------



## key24

Hi all thought I'd join thread as started fet process on 5th may.
1st icsi didn't worked (1 x day 5 transfer) but have two frozen which am really hoping work. Currently on the down reg injections and waiting for AF before I can call clinic to schedule scan in a few weeks. This whole FET seems to be taking forever!!
We have decided to transfer both - if they survive defrosting, and would be lovely if they both stuck :)

Ttcfurever + northernmonke hope the 2ww is not too painful and here's hoping for bfp.

Babyhope2011 - do you know when you are starting fet process?


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks all - surely its our time hey :) x


----------



## babyhope2011

hi key,i start down regging next sunday,then wait for af then start the tablets, but it is taking forever i had a real long cycle last month 46 days so that put me back, im trying not 2 get up tight about all the process even though sum days r harder than others, i think il b ok once i get af out the way.

good luck for us all i hope we all get our bfp
xx


----------



## Northernmonke

so annoying to be waiting the ontime for the witch and she doesnt show on time! Hope all goes well x


----------



## bballbaby

Good luck!! It is a wild ride but so much easier than the fresh cycle in my opinion. My fresh failed but my FET was a success. They totally work!! I am excited for you :) I am gearing up for another FET this June/July. I drank/ate lots of beets and tried to only drink/eat warm foods. Not sure if this helped or not but who knows?! A friend I met through this site told me about that. Best of luck. :hugs:


----------



## Northernmonke

I havent had enough to freeze and really need this one to work as we are struggling money wise and also want a baby(s) so bad. Weve been together 10 years in October and were waiting for the right time! but here we are 18 months later pupo with twins and hoping they are settling in well x


----------



## silversilver

Yes I have a success story
Had my FET on April 28 and got my BFP 9dp5dt
So i would say it does work

my one fresh cycle did not work so had FET after one cycle of resting, my betas on wednesday came back at 213 and the 2nd beta came at 400. Doc says the betas are ok since i had the 2nd beta just after a day (24hours)


----------



## Springy

Hi baby - I'm doing an FET in June. 

I just did my first fresh IVF cycle and sadly it ended with a BFN last week. I am resting this month, we'll try naturally, but then I will gear up for an FET with the following cycle.

I LOVE hearing the success stories as it gives me hope, which right now some days I severely lack!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi everyone! I am doing FET, currently down regulating. The transfer should be the first week in June. We had to freeze all the embies b/c of OHSS. 

Babyhope, just wondering why they are thawing all 15?


----------



## Northernmonke

Oh sorry ladies juts realised that FET means frozen lol this thread isnt for me oppps oh well good luck x


----------



## key24

Northernmonke - fresh or frozen it's all the same once you get to the 2ww anyway!! keeping my fingers crossed for you for 2nd time lucky.

Blessedlife - think our transfers should be about same time. I'm hoping i get AF any day (now on CD30 and normally have 30 - 32 day cycle) so transfer should be beginning of June. Are you on down reg sniffers or injections? I'm on injections this time, had sniffers for fresh cycle.

Springy - so sorry 1st cycle didn't work. It's really tough I know, we can't help putting all our hopes on seeing that BFP - but at least you've got some frozen to try if that's any consolation.

Silversilver and bballbaby - great to hear your FET's worked. I'm really hoping i get the same luck this time. Silversilver here's to a successfull and easy pregnancy :thumbup:. Did both of you have 1 or 2 transferred back? Also bballbaby what do you mean by drinking lot of beets??

k x


----------



## Springy

Thanks Key!

For those of you who had fresh failed IVFs and are now doing FET - how did you mentally prepare for it and believe that the FET would work?! That's my biggest struggle right now is figuring out how to get some positivity back!

I was super positive all through my IVF right up to transfer ... then we hit transfer and like a negativity bomb exploded and I haven't been able to feel positive since!


----------



## bballbaby

I cooked and ate beets and drank the juice too. I had 3 embryos put back. 2 took initially but we lost one around 8 weeks. I read a book called "You're Late Again, Lord!" which was exactly what I needed to hear. I put my faith in God that everything would work out for the good of His purpose. :hugs:


----------



## bballbaby

oh i also ate fresh pineapple - again not sure if this did anything except make me feel like i had some control :) it may have been all in mt head


----------



## Northernmonke

My nurse said to stay away from pineapple as it does something to your cervix I think thats the same as the drug they give you to deliver your placenta? or something like that - maybe I was still drugged up lol - I was just told milk, water and fruit and veg x


----------



## Springy

I've read about the pineapple core and how it aides in implantation but I ate it with a few of my IUI and with my IVF and no implantation so not sure I'm sold on the pineapple core!


----------



## Springy

Northern - when is your official test date?


----------



## Northernmonke

25th! and I wont test till then either, I have one test left and hoping its put to good use :) x


----------



## Springy

My clinic tests 14 days after transfer which is a REALLY long time .... I tested at 11 days post transfer and was devastated with the BFN. When we do our FET we won't test until the morning of the beta, so I don't blame you at all for sticking it out!


----------



## Springy

Oh and I should add that when you do test you'll get a huge BFP and then want to go out and get more tests so you can see more lines and even the one that says "pregnant" haha


----------



## Northernmonke

hahah I hope so :) my clinic gets me to test at home and then I tell them the result - last time I didnt test as the witch turned up around day 10 I think x


----------



## blessedlife

key24 said:


> Blessedlife - think our transfers should be about same time. I'm hoping i get AF any day (now on CD30 and normally have 30 - 32 day cycle) so transfer should be beginning of June. Are you on down reg sniffers or injections? I'm on injections this time, had sniffers for fresh cycle.
> 
> k x

Key, I am on bc pills until tomorrow and do a daily Lupron injection. After I get my bleed, we'll do an IM estrogen injection twice a week for two weeks and then do the implantation. I'll also be getting a bit of lining tugged out next week to stimulate the inflammatory response that promotes implantation. I've attached the research paper that explains why. (OUCH!)

How about you? What's your protocol?



Springy said:


> Thanks Key!
> 
> For those of you who had fresh failed IVFs and are now doing FET - how did you mentally prepare for it and believe that the FET would work?! That's my biggest struggle right now is figuring out how to get some positivity back!
> 
> I was super positive all through my IVF right up to transfer ... then we hit transfer and like a negativity bomb exploded and I haven't been able to feel positive since!

Springy, I'm attaching two articles to give you hope. The first is a very well done study showing the increased success rates of frozen transfer versus fresh. The study size is respectable and the outcomes are significant. It also describes why they believe this to occur. The second is research showing that if you have any stimulation to the uterine lining that promotes an inflammatory response, it promotes successful implantation. It may be something to discuss with your doctor and yes, it is painful. I'll be on drugs when they pinch mine! I just think that with everything we go through to get to this point, I'll do whatever increases our chances. :hugs:

https://217.219.214.30/documents/10129/44728/344.pdf

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3025806/


----------



## Springy

Blessed - I think my RE is going to suggest the biopsy too as we thought about doing it before the fresh cycle and she said it is really painful and doesn't suggest it till you have a failed cycle, well that's us now so I think she'll suggest it. 

Thanks for the articles - I particularly like that they are reputable and not just "google" so I'm going to take a read. Being in the health care field I always want to make sure I am reading and bringing scientific information to my RE not just stuff from forums and google!!!


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies 

love the success stories ladies.

blessed life - they did give us the option to thaw half or all of them but they recommened to thaw all of them & they seemed very poistive that out of 15 we should hopefully have sum good ones, 2 b honest i am abit scared of doing it but as its my first time im just going for it & c wot happens then if doesnt work in my favour i know not 2 do it again.

springy- sorry bout ur bfn big hugs, leaast u can jump straight back into it good luck hun.

baby dust 2 us all

anymore success stories? 

xx


----------



## babydrms

I don't have a success story to offer yet but I will begin down regging for my second FET on June 1, and will be transferring on July 13th...I would love to here what people are doing as their protocols. FET's can be pretty easy and straight forward, but mine is going to be extremely long and drawn out protocol with a lot of meds - but if it gets me a bfp, it will all be worth it. 




blessedlife said:


> key24 said:
> 
> 
> Blessedlife - think our transfers should be about same time. I'm hoping i get AF any day (now on CD30 and normally have 30 - 32 day cycle) so transfer should be beginning of June. Are you on down reg sniffers or injections? I'm on injections this time, had sniffers for fresh cycle.
> 
> k x
> 
> Key, I am on bc pills until tomorrow and do a daily Lupron injection. After I get my bleed, we'll do an IM estrogen injection twice a week for two weeks and then do the implantation. I'll also be getting a bit of lining tugged out next week to stimulate the inflammatory response that promotes implantation. I've attached the research paper that explains why. (OUCH!)
> 
> How about you? What's your protocol?
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Key!
> 
> For those of you who had fresh failed IVFs and are now doing FET - how did you mentally prepare for it and believe that the FET would work?! That's my biggest struggle right now is figuring out how to get some positivity back!
> 
> I was super positive all through my IVF right up to transfer ... then we hit transfer and like a negativity bomb exploded and I haven't been able to feel positive since!Click to expand...
> 
> Springy, I'm attaching two articles to give you hope. The first is a very well done study showing the increased success rates of frozen transfer versus fresh. The study size is respectable and the outcomes are significant. It also describes why they believe this to occur. The second is research showing that if you have any stimulation to the uterine lining that promotes an inflammatory response, it promotes successful implantation. It may be something to discuss with your doctor and yes, it is painful. I'll be on drugs when they pinch mine! I just think that with everything we go through to get to this point, I'll do whatever increases our chances. :hugs:
> 
> https://217.219.214.30/documents/10129/44728/344.pdf
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3025806/Click to expand...

Thank you for these articles, I am also in a place right now where I am having a hard time being positive and upbeat. I think the failure of our second fresh cycle was the most devistating, though we have 3 failed cycles now. I look forward to reading peoples success stories and hopefully some of us will be adding ours to them in a few months time. 


I am also having a E-tegrity biopsy (and hysteroscopy) on CD23 to check for Integrin in my endometrium and also cause local injury to increase blood flow - can't wait to read that article as well!!


----------



## blessedlife

babydrms said:


> I don't have a success story to offer yet but I will begin down regging for my second FET on June 1, and will be transferring on July 13th...I would love to here what people are doing as their protocols. FET's can be pretty easy and straight forward, but mine is going to be extremely long and drawn out protocol with a lot of meds - but if it gets me a bfp, it will all be worth it.
> 
> Thank you for these articles, I am also in a place right now where I am having a hard time being positive and upbeat. I think the failure of our second fresh cycle was the most devistating, though we have 3 failed cycles now. I look forward to reading peoples success stories and hopefully some of us will be adding ours to them in a few months time.
> 
> 
> I am also having a E-tegrity biopsy (and hysteroscopy) on CD23 to check for Integrin in my endometrium and also cause local injury to increase blood flow - can't wait to read that article as well!!

Babydreams, you are more than welcome. I read your story on your journal and I wish you the best of success. You are an incredibly strong person and I have everything crossed that this is the time you get your BFP! :) What's your long protocol? When is CD 23?


----------



## babydrms

blessedlife - I can't believe you read my story on my journal, it's sooooo long!! Anyways, I will begin down regging on June 1! I will start with Lupron then add Vivelle estrogen patches and vaginal Estrace, then vaginal endometrin (progesterone) and PIO, high dose prednisone, Lovenox, Pentoxifylline, Vitamin E, Claritin, and Pepcid.

That is all in addition to my daily meds/supplements of Aspririn 81 mg, Omeprazole 20 mg, Propanolol 120 mg, Colace 100 mg twice daily, Citracal 400 mg, Vitamin D 5000 IU, VitaMedMD Prenatal One, Folic Acid 4000 mcg, Vitamin C 1000 mg SR w/ Rose hips and MagOX 482.6 mg.

So you can see why I feel like it is a LOT of meds. So, not too much longer now...I wish I was doing more of a natural cycle, those are more like 2-3 weeks of estrogen/progesterone but my doc prefers to supress first. It gets really long when you have to take meds a few times a day for 6 weeks. I have found last four months exhausting trying to keep such a strict schedule. Just need that bfp to mabout it!!


----------



## key24

wow babydreams that is definately a hell of a lot of medication!

I am on 50in x Buserelin Acetate injections (down regging) once a day until AF comes. However AF is late so have been on these for 12 days so far. When AF finally comes i drop down to 20in injections once a day and 6mg of oestradiol valerate and find out from Guys when my scan will be (probably about 2 weeks from AF start i think), i'm told they only do these scans on a Thurs for some reason !?? Then once they tell me lining is ok i eill start 400mgs of cyclogest pessaries (1 am and 1 at night) and stop down regging injections. Then it is transfer for our 2 frozen - hopefully if they both survive.

Then increase ostradiol to 8mg and continue pessaries until know if BFP or not.

Plus obviously am taking multivitamin tablet which includes the folic acid

when you write it down it seems a lot, but so far it's not too bad. But because AF is taking forever the whole thing seems to be dragging and i just want to have my scan date, so i have rough idea of transfer.

hope everyone's doing ok and looking forward to the weekend

k x


----------



## blessedlife

Guys, I am so with you on feeling like I'm a walking drug cocktail! 

Babydreams, that is a lot of meds, how are you feeling?

Key, hope AF shows up NOW!!! I'm actually waiting for AF too, should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## key24

Finally - AF arrived very early sat morning so have now introduced oestradiol valerate and reduced down reg injection quantity. Will speak to guys tomorrow and find out when scan date is - at least now can finally move forward!

Blessed life - hope af arrived in time and northern monkey only a few days til testing, got everything crossed for you

K x


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Key! AF arrived for me this weekend too. I have an appt on Tues morning for a scan and endometrial biopsy. I'll probably be starting IM estrogen injections that night too. 

Thank goodness for forward progress! I'm hoping the estrogen will give me a little more energy. I'm blaming the Lupron (down regulator) for making me permanently tired!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## babydrms

blessed - so far feeling ok, not on the protocol yet. This is the longest I have gone drug/hormone free since January! I start down reg'ing on June 1st with Lupron 20 units a day. I will be on that for a while, I think I start the estrogen on June 17th and reduce Lupron to 5 units. 

key - glad AF showed up and you can get your show on the road now. 

Lately, I am just getting excited about vacation. We leave June 12th which is only 22 days away!


----------



## blessedlife

babydrms said:


> blessed - so far feeling ok, not on the protocol yet. This is the longest I have gone drug/hormone free since January! I start down reg'ing on June 1st with Lupron 20 units a day. I will be on that for a while, I think I start the estrogen on June 17th and reduce Lupron to 5 units.
> 
> key - glad AF showed up and you can get your show on the road now.
> 
> Lately, I am just getting excited about vacation. We leave June 12th which is only 22 days away!

Hi babydreams, I'm on Lupron 10 units until 3 days before the transfer. Where are you going for vacation? We're also going on one after June 11th, so it'll be during the TWW. Hopefully, it'll take my mind off of it! We're going to stick close in case we need to come home quickly but we're thinking a cabin on a lake. It is soooo desperately needed!


----------



## babydrms

We are going to La Romana, Domican Republic. We are big into scuba diving - since the price was right and it is supposed to have great diving, that's where we are heading. We had taken a "one last dive trip before assisted conception" in October - sucks we are having another one. I was hoping to be going on a babymoon this summer...Oh well.


----------



## blessedlife

That sounds gorgeous!!! DH & I love to travel and it's definitely something we're having to give up this time around. I also thought I'd be pg by now but our fresh was cancelled when my estrogen shot up even after halting the stims. So it's more added wait time to heal and then wait for AF only to start BC pills and then wait for AF.... :wacko:

I really hope this is the last wonderful vacation the two of you will be able to take in a long time. B/c after this you'll be knocked up and then chasing after your baby!!! :winkwink:


----------



## babydrms

blessedlife said:


> That sounds gorgeous!!! DH & I love to travel and it's definitely something we're having to give up this time around. I also thought I'd be pg by now but our fresh was cancelled when my estrogen shot up even after halting the stims. So it's more added wait time to heal and then wait for AF only to start BC pills and then wait for AF.... :wacko:
> 
> I really hope this is the last wonderful vacation the two of you will be able to take in a long time. B/c after this you'll be knocked up and then chasing after your baby!!! :winkwink:

Me too!! We gave up our annual travel in February because of all the IVF madness so this is our consulation trip, lol. I am just thankful to have something to look forward to that isn't ttc related. 

I hope you find a nice cabin to make the tww go by quicker!


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies - it hasnt worked Ive come on and devestated x


----------



## babydrms

Northernmonke said:


> Hey ladies - it hasnt worked Ive come on and devestated x

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

Northernmonke, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## key24

Hi Northernmonke - really sorry that it hasn't worked hun. It is awful to get AF before the test date (same thing happened to me last time) and so sorry it hasn't worked this time.

k xx


----------



## Seoul

Hey ladies I would like to join in as well. I just started my cycle today and will be going in to the docs in a couple of days to get started with my first FET. Wishing everyone the best of luck! I am not sure how the doc is going to go about this cycle for me. He spoke of not using ovulation medication and instead just using meds to thicken the lining to the point that is necessary for transfer have any of you heard of that? He is afraid that I will hyper stimulate again so doesn't want to make me ovulate. Since I have never ever had normal cycles I am really curious how he will go about it. :dust::dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## Springy

Northern - I have been where you are just a few short weeks ago and can relate to every feeling that you have. Just know that they are all TOTALLY normal - you're allowed to be angry, upset, frustrated, disappointed, devastated ... you name it I felt it so if you're feeling it, it is normal. :hugs:

I know that ladies said it to me and I didn't believe it but it DOES get easier and less painful with time .... so hang in there. Try and go out and do something with DH that you both enjoy and maybe you have been putting off. Or a little retail therapy - that always helps me!

Sending you lots of :hug: at this time and if you need to chat / vent etc. we have all been through the devastation so vent away.


----------



## blessedlife

Welcome Seoul! Wow, 27 frozen embryos is amazing, I can understand why your doc wants to make sure you don't get stimulated!!! I think most of us doing FET are on Lupron or another down regulating drug to shut down our hormones. I'll be on it up to three days before the transfer.

Today is my US and endometrial biopsy. I'll be honest that I'm not looking forward to this at all. I'm just worried about the pain, even though I'll be on strong meds. Looking forward to it being done. It's times like this that I think about how much I've done to get pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## Springy

Blessed - let me know how the biopsy goes! I'm going to request that it be done before I do my FET.

Seoul - our FETs are done as a relatively "natural" cycle. The only drugs I will use are estrace and prometrium.


----------



## blessedlife

Hiya Springy! I'm writing this quite buzzed! The biopsy went fine. It hurt for about 20 seconds and then it was done. Definitely worth doing to improve our chances. DH took me b/c I'm stoned :) so now I'm home and will just have to ride out this buzz before I can get back to my day. I'm glad it's done and one more step towards babies!!! :)

Springy where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Springy

Blessed - I will have a check next wek to make sure I have ovulated then they will schedule the biopsy so I think it will be next Friday or the following Monday. Then FET will be done with the next cycle which in theory would start around June 12th so transfer around 21st.

I am not hopeful about the FET as we were told today our chances are around only 30% because my egg quality is our issue .....


----------



## babydrms

blessedlife said:


> Welcome Seoul! Wow, 27 frozen embryos is amazing, I can understand why your doc wants to make sure you don't get stimulated!!! I think most of us doing FET are on Lupron or another down regulating drug to shut down our hormones. I'll be on it up to three days before the transfer.
> 
> Today is my US and endometrial biopsy. I'll be honest that I'm not looking forward to this at all. I'm just worried about the pain, even though I'll be on strong meds. Looking forward to it being done. It's times like this that I think about how much I've done to get pregnant. :wacko:

I'm scheduled for a E-tegrin biopsy and Hysteroscopy next week, since I'm having the Hysteroscopy too I get to go to sleep for it. I guess when they manual dialate your cervix it is painful...now if I would just get an LH surge so we make sure the timing is right....



Springy said:


> Blessed - I will have a check next wek to make sure I have ovulated then they will schedule the biopsy so I think it will be next Friday or the following Monday. Then FET will be done with the next cycle which in theory would start around June 12th so transfer around 21st.
> 
> I am not hopeful about the FET as we were told today our chances are around only 30% because my egg quality is our issue .....

Sounds like a great plan, moving right along...:)


----------



## key24

sorry for my ignorance but how does the biopsy improve chances? This is the first i've heard about it, not something our doctors have ever mentioned before

From my end Af finally came early Sat morning and am booked in for scan a week tomorrow on the 1st June. If all goes well we should have the transfer mid following week. Can't wait now, just want to get those frosties onboard!!

Northernmonkey - how are you doing hun? Hopefully the sunshine has helped a little and you were able to get out and about at the weekend and try and take your mind off things a little. Thinking of you -

k xx


----------



## Seoul

key24 said:


> sorry for my ignorance but how does the biopsy improve chances? This is the first i've heard about it, not something our doctors have ever mentioned before
> 
> From my end Af finally came early Sat morning and am booked in for scan a week tomorrow on the 1st June. If all goes well we should have the transfer mid following week. Can't wait now, just want to get those frosties onboard!!
> 
> Northernmonkey - how are you doing hun? Hopefully the sunshine has helped a little and you were able to get out and about at the weekend and try and take your mind off things a little. Thinking of you -
> 
> k xx

Key 24 - looks like we will have similar timelines. I am booked for a scan on June 1st as well looking to transfer the following week after the scan. Good luck with all your stuff.

Springy- I know its hard to stay positive but the good thing is there is a chance and some of the worst quality eggs have resulted in beautiful babies 30% chance means there is still a chance!! Good Luck with all your stuff!

babydrms- good luck with your procedures! 

blessedlife- How are you feeling after your procedure? Hope all is well! 

AFM they have me on progynova to thicken my lining. Can't wait to have those frosties transferred!


----------



## key24

seoul -how many frosties do you have to transfer and are they day 3 or 5? We'll definately be on 2ww together then, lets hope it 2 positive results we receive!


----------



## Springy

Key - there are reports which point to the biopsy in the cycle before an FET resulting in higher implantation rates. The studies are somewhat controversial so some places do it routinely others do not. It was not recommended for me before my fresh cycle but once I had a failed fresh cycle then my RE said it wouldn't hurt to try it before the FET.


----------



## blessedlife

Good morning guys!

Springy, what a horrible feeling to be told that egg quality may be the issue. :hugs: BUT... they don't freeze poor quality embryos and even if they try only the strongest survive the freeze and then the thaw. So here's what I'm thinking....the embryos they're about to transfer are good. They're strong and you have every chance for a successful implantation. One day at a time, we're going to get those BFPs!


Babydreams, I had a hysteroscopy before we started IVF and my RE said they dilated me to 8 cm! You definitely need to be sleeping for that and he mentioned how the tools used are straight metal and that hurts. That was going to be my endometrial stimulation for the fresh transfer before it got cancelled. Are you using OPKs to detect the LH surge?

Key, the biopsy is to stimulate the blood flow to the uterus. I posted a link to the article discussing this on one of the first pages on this thread. 

Key and Seoul, I think transfer will be the second week of June too so we may all be in the TWW together! I'm feeling fine after the biopsy, no pain. :thumbup: DH also gave me my first IM estrogen shot in my butt Tues night and he did great. It was much easier than I feared. Those needles for IM injections are so long but he said it was simple. I do the IM shots on Tues and Fri this week and next. Then we pick a day for transfer.

We're moving right along ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## Seoul

key24 said:


> seoul -how many frosties do you have to transfer and are they day 3 or 5? We'll definately be on 2ww together then, lets hope it 2 positive results we receive!

We will be transferring two thats as many as the doc will transfer I wish he would do 3 but he knows best! They are 5 day blastocytes. How about you? Are you transferring the two blastocytes? 

Blessedlife- That is great that you are pain free and moving along Good thing we are adding one more to the dreaded 2ww. Lets Hope all of us get our sticky BFP's. 

Are you guys planning any bed rest after the transfer? With my history of miscarriages I think I am going to be tied to my bed the two weeks and if I get a BFP the whole first trimester! I don't want to risk it! Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## babydrms

Also, about my biopsy...it can help because we are having the E-tegrity lab run it for Integrin, with failed IVF they sometimes check this. It is a protein that allows implantion, in the past they would ask you to get a gestational carrier. Now they can sometimes treat it with three months of menapause from Depot Lupron. It has to be done 7-11 days post LH surge, it also costs $600 and insurance doesn't cover it, which stinks because the did cover a lot of other diagnostic testing. Funds are going quickly these days, LOL. I guess it's really only a drop in the bucket when compared to everything else and it will give us a lot of info and cause local injury to the endometrium the month before a FET, soine is going to be dual purpose. I can't remembered who asked about it, but this the info I have. 

Afm - finally got an LH surge so the procedure day is going to work.


----------



## blessedlife

Morning all! Seoul, I'm going to be on bed rest for 48 hours. I plan to lay on the couch and watch funny movies! 

Babydreams, the amount of testing and procedures you have gone through is staggering. So if this test comes back that you are positive for the dysfunctional integrin protein, do you then go on Lupron for three months?


----------



## Springy

Blessed - I did 3 days on the couch last time and I'll do 2 to 3 again. Not strict bed rest but "couch" rest with funny tv shows and just relaxation. Then I will do 2 weeks of no strenuous exercise until OTD.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Its suppose to be nice and warm here I'm going to go out and plant my flowers this weekend I think!


----------



## blessedlife

How is everyone doing? Any updates or are we all still waiting for transfer? I go in Monday for blood work & US to check the lining. If everything looks good, we'll probably transfer next Thursday. One week from today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Babydreams, good luck for tomorrow's procedure. I'm sure it will be fine and hopefully, the misoprostol won't be too bad tonight. Let us know how things turn out. My RE gave us photos and a DVD of my hysteroscopy to see the before and after, it was really cool. 

Seoul, Key, Springy, and everyone else...:flower:


----------



## Seoul

All good over here I had my ultrasound earlier today and looks like my lining is good and I am ready for a transfer either Friday or Saturday next week. I have another scan on Monday and then we schedule the transfer! I am so excited just can't wait to be done with the transfer! Being that my last cycle was an IVF cycle this FET cycle seems so boring. It is really sad that I feel like that but its really nice not to have to worry about OHSS. 

Blessedlife- Great news looks like we will be a couple of days apart or right on since I am a day ahead of all of you in the US. I hope this week flies and that we get tour sticky BFP's! Out of curiosity do you know what kind of blood tests they are doing for you? My doctor hasn't mentioned any blood tests and during my IVF cycle he barely did any. He never even checked my progesterone can you believe that? Just curious to see if I need to ask him to do some or ask why he doesn't! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Springy

Babydrmrs - GOOD LUCK today!!!! Its just one more step on the journey to parenthood :hugs:

Blessed & Seoul - :wohoo: for getting things started!!! I go back in tomorrow for another scan & bloodwork to check if I have ovulated. Hopefully have the biopsy done late next week or the week after. I am 2 weeks away from AF showing up so I'm probably a good 4 weeks away still from transfer :cry:


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys. 

Seoul, how great that we are on the same schedule! I also go in Mon for another US and to schedule the transfer. It looks like mine will probably be Friday. I know exactly how you feel waiting for this darn transfer. My fresh transfer was cancelled b/c of over-stimmed ovaries too so I've never been PUPO and have had to wait FOREVER! It just feels like there's always something else that you have to wait for. I completely agree it is so nice not to have to worry about OHSS. It was a miserable recovery from ER so when the nurse said my estrogen was really high after only one week, I kinda panicked but then relaxed when she reminded me that my ovaries are shut down and there's no way to get OHSS. Such a nice feeling, but this wait really is kinda boring compared to IVF! 

As far as blood tests...I know right now they check my estrogen level and TSH level. Not much else right now but during IVF I had blood work everyday!!! That's why hyperstimulation was so frustrating. The would do US and blood work every morning and call me in the afternoon to tell me what my nightly doses of meds were. Then, at the very end, my estrogen shut up overnight and kept going even though I had stopped stimming and they had put me on meds to try and stop it. 


Spring, the waiting is so frustrating!!! Everything you want to do in this process can only happen at a certain time so you just have to wait. It sucks. :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

blessedlife said:


> Morning all! Seoul, I'm going to be on bed rest for 48 hours. I plan to lay on the couch and watch funny movies!
> 
> Babydreams, the amount of testing and procedures you have gone through is staggering. So if this test comes back that you are positive for the dysfunctional integrin protein, do you then go on Lupron for three months?

Definitely a lot of tests, and frustrating to be getting info one little piece at a time...Yes, three months of Lupron if no beta-3 integrin found - I really hope this is not the case!!



blessedlife said:


> How is everyone doing? Any updates or are we all still waiting for transfer? I go in Monday for blood work & US to check the lining. If everything looks good, we'll probably transfer next Thursday. One week from today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Babydreams, good luck for tomorrow's procedure. I'm sure it will be fine and hopefully, the misoprostol won't be too bad tonight. Let us know how things turn out. My RE gave us photos and a DVD of my hysteroscopy to see the before and after, it was really cool.
> 
> Seoul, Key, Springy, and everyone else...:flower:

Your FET is almost here :happydance: 

What did they do for you during your hysteroscopy? I feel like it turned into a d & c...they definitely scraped out a lot of polyps and scar tissue. It did look much better afterwards!



Seoul said:


> All good over here I had my ultrasound earlier today and looks like my lining is good and I am ready for a transfer either Friday or Saturday next week. I have another scan on Monday and then we schedule the transfer! I am so excited just can't wait to be done with the transfer! Being that my last cycle was an IVF cycle this FET cycle seems so boring. It is really sad that I feel like that but its really nice not to have to worry about OHSS.
> 
> Blessedlife- Great news looks like we will be a couple of days apart or right on since I am a day ahead of all of you in the US. I hope this week flies and that we get tour sticky BFP's! Out of curiosity do you know what kind of blood tests they are doing for you? My doctor hasn't mentioned any blood tests and during my IVF cycle he barely did any. He never even checked my progesterone can you believe that? Just curious to see if I need to ask him to do some or ask why he doesn't!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

Woohoo :happydance: another transfer!! I'm not sure what they really test if you are doing a natural cycle fet...



Springy said:


> Babydrmrs - GOOD LUCK today!!!! Its just one more step on the journey to parenthood :hugs:
> 
> Blessed & Seoul - :wohoo: for getting things started!!! I go back in tomorrow for another scan & bloodwork to check if I have ovulated. Hopefully have the biopsy done late next week or the week after. I am 2 weeks away from AF showing up so I'm probably a good 4 weeks away still from transfer :cry:

It's true, one more step and none of us have had it easy!! If I end up trasnferring in July - it will be right around your OTD - perhaps we will end up being bump buddies after all - FX'D!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning all!

Babydreams, they removed three polyps w/ my hysteroscopy. One was quite large and the doc said it could have easily brushed off any embryos trying to implant.


----------



## Springy

I have a question ... I have had a sono and a laproscopy - would those have shown polyps?!?!?


----------



## blessedlife

Springy, I don't know b/c I haven't had those. As part of my original fertility workup, I had an HSG performed by a radiologist at the hospital. She said everything looked fine and normal, that's even what she put on my report. However, my RE requests a copy of all HSGs done on his patients saw it differently. He brought me and DH in and showed what a normal HSG should look like. Then he brought up mine and showed the irregularities and the differences between mine and the normal one. He said something is in there making mine look different and we need to do a hysteroscopy to see what's there. Only when he did the procedure is when he actually saw the polyps. 

BTW, he also showed me how the HSG demonstrated that my right tube wasn't functioning properly. It was probably scarred during an emergency appendectomy I had at age 11 and if we hadn't gone the IVF route, that would have needed fixing as well.


----------



## Springy

During my lap they did a dye test (i.e. HSG without the need for an X-Ray as they have the camera in me so they can see the dye flow).

I'm just concerned that my lap and my two sono's would not see polyps - hmmmm


----------



## Seoul

Hey Ladies Hope you are all doing well! 

Springy - The laproscopy should have detected polyps if they had been there in the general area the instrument was inserted but of coarse only that localized area that the camera went through. If the Doctor did a quick check around through the whole area he/she should have caught any polyps. 

As for me I went to the doctors this morning and we will be doing the transfer on Saturday morning. He started me up on the lovely progesterone suppositories antibiotics and aspirin I just hope this time my body cooperates and I don't start randomly bleeding although I did today after the transvaginal ultra sound hope it was just a one time thing the doctor wasn't too concerned! 

I hope to hear how all of you are doing :)
:dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

Exciting to get things started on this thread! Seoul - how much progesterone are you on? I was on 200 mg three times a day so 600 mg total and my AF didn't show up until I was off all medications for 4 days.


----------



## blessedlife

My transfer is scheduled for Wed the 13th. My lining is at 12.3 now so I hope it doesn't get too thick before then. My last shot of Lupron is Friday, I start Crinone 2x/daily, I'm also on a baby aspirin. I do a Z pack and medrol between the 11th and 15th and continue my IM estrogen every fourth day. Another week of waiting!!!! :dohh:


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> I have a question ... I have had a sono and a laproscopy - would those have shown polyps?!?!?


As far as I know - In a lap they look at the outside of the uterus (they saw the dye spilling out of your fallopian tubes, so they determined they were open) and you cannot see the type of polyps I have (flat or sessile) on a saline sono. 




blessedlife said:


> My transfer is scheduled for Wed the 13th. My lining is at 12.3 now so I hope it doesn't get too thick before then. My last shot of Lupron is Friday, I start Crinone 2x/daily, I'm also on a baby aspirin. I do a Z pack and medrol between the 11th and 15th and continue my IM estrogen every fourth day. Another week of waiting!!!! :dohh:

I was always worried about mine getting too thick and they kept reassuring me that "too thick" was extremely rare. Your protocol (besides the IM estrogen) is very similar to my last one, the 13th isn't too far away now either!! Very exciting!


----------



## blessedlife

Thanks for the reassurance Babydreams! When they tell me I'm ready and I have to wait a week it kinda freaks me out. Did you hear back about the biopsy results?


----------



## babydrms

blessedlife said:


> Thanks for the reassurance Babydreams! When they tell me I'm ready and I have to wait a week it kinda freaks me out. Did you hear back about the biopsy results?

The weird thing with my clinic is the schedule the day and just tweak things to make sure your ready by then. I know once I started the progesterone it did not get much thicker...

Nothing yet on the biopsy - I think it may take a week. More waiting :coffee:


----------



## Millana

Hi Ladies,

I been stalking this thread for a while, and thought I'd officially join. As my sig indicates, I had my first FET on 5/22 and got my :bfp: 7 days later. My DH and I are planning on announcing it after my scan to check for hb. This is my second pregnancy. My firstborn is an IVF success as well.

Good luck to all of us!!


----------



## Seoul

Springy said:


> Exciting to get things started on this thread! Seoul - how much progesterone are you on? I was on 200 mg three times a day so 600 mg total and my AF didn't show up until I was off all medications for 4 days.

I am on the crinone 8% just once a day I believe that is 90mg. Hmm hopefully that is enough, but back when I was on clomid and IUI's every time they checked my progesterone It was well above the limit so maybe that is why?? 



blessedlife said:


> My transfer is scheduled for Wed the 13th. My lining is at 12.3 now so I hope it doesn't get too thick before then. My last shot of Lupron is Friday, I start Crinone 2x/daily, I'm also on a baby aspirin. I do a Z pack and medrol between the 11th and 15th and continue my IM estrogen every fourth day. Another week of waiting!!!! :dohh:

Oh the waiting! It sucks!! Do you have to go in for any other check up between now and then? 




Millana said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I been stalking this thread for a while, and thought I'd officially join. As my sig indicates, I had my first FET on 5/22 and got my :bfp: 7 days later. My DH and I are planning on announcing it after my scan to check for hb. This is my second pregnancy. My firstborn is an IVF success as well.
> 
> Good luck to all of us!!

Congratulations Millana it is so encouraging to hear about your success. Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!


----------



## key24

Congrats Milliana that's great news, always good o hear the good news stories!

Glad to hear things are moving along for everyone.

Sorry i've been a bit AWOL. Went back to clinic today and lining is getting there (now 6.1 i think she said) so transfer is schedule for next Friday 15th - when hopefully lining will thicken up some more. Am really ready to have the transfer now, feels like this has been going on forever!! I stop down reg injections after Saturday and start pessaries on Sunday morning. I've been on 8mg of other tablets since last weeks scan so hoping it all comes together and things go well next week.


----------



## Springy

Great news Key! Our clinic says lining should be around 7 to 8 as a minimum for transfer so your 6.1 is looking to be perfect for a transfer next week!


----------



## key24

That's what Guys said - that ideally it wants to be 8 but that not everybody reaches that, which is fine apparently (i hope so for my sake!)

Sorry Springy i've lost track - do you have a transfer date yet?


----------



## Springy

key24 said:


> That's what Guys said - that ideally it wants to be 8 but that not everybody reaches that, which is fine apparently (i hope so for my sake!)
> 
> Sorry Springy i've lost track - do you have a transfer date yet?

Nope not yet - I have to wait for CD 1 which should be around next weekend. I am having a biopsy done on Monday and then my cycle will start. 

For those on a similar med cycle to me - when did you do transfer?? I'm trying to figure out where my transfer might fall .... right now I'm thinking last week of June / 1st week of July.


----------



## babydrms

key24 said:


> Congrats Milliana that's great news, always good o hear the good news stories!
> 
> Glad to hear things are moving along for everyone.
> 
> Sorry i've been a bit AWOL. Went back to clinic today and lining is getting there (now 6.1 i think she said) so transfer is schedule for next Friday 15th - when hopefully lining will thicken up some more. Am really ready to have the transfer now, feels like this has been going on forever!! I stop down reg injections after Saturday and start pessaries on Sunday morning. I've been on 8mg of other tablets since last weeks scan so hoping it all comes together and things go well next week.


Great news, how many are you going to put back?




Millana said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I been stalking this thread for a while, and thought I'd officially join. As my sig indicates, I had my first FET on 5/22 and got my :bfp: 7 days later. My DH and I are planning on announcing it after my scan to check for hb. This is my second pregnancy. My firstborn is an IVF success as well.
> 
> Good luck to all of us!!

Congrats!


AFM - just trying to get ready to travel next week, have list as long as my arm of things to do today!


----------



## Seoul

babydrms- Safe travels! Hope its for pleasure and not business! 

Springy- Good luck with your biopsy procedure!

key24- Sounds like everything is moving along that is great! 

AFM I just had my transfer this morning all looked good the doctor said 2 good looking blastocytes! Now the waiting begins. We will see how I am feeling as the days pass and I may do a HPT on day 6 post transfer! 

Good Luck to everyone hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## key24

Springy - good luck with biopsy hope that all goes well. In terms of timing i started down reg on 5th may so that is 6 weeks to transfer, and 4 weeks from CD1 for AF. hope that helps

Babydrms - I'm having 2 put back (hopefully if they both survive the defrost!). Have a safe travel, are you off anywhere nice? I'm off on holiday on 24th June, and hopefully i'll be pregant by then...

Seoul- good luck for the 2ww wait, i've got my fingers crossed for you that the 2 blasts stick

Millana - how's the pregnancy going? when is you're scan booked for?

Have a good weekend all


----------



## blessedlife

Yeah Seoul! Stick babies stick! :happydance: Are you going to test early or wait until OTD?

Key, I'll be putting 3 back. My doc said that's the typical number at 38 y/o. You, Seoul and I are all scheduled pretty close to each other! Love to go through the TWW w/ other people.

Congrats Millana! Thank you for sharing your FET success. It gives us all positive thoughts. :thumbup:
.
How are things Babydreams? Springy?

My last Lupron was last night and I started Crinone today for transfer on Wed. Doc said no to traveling during the TWW so we'll be sticking around here. DH is bummed but oh well!!!


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies, sorry havent been on here in a while just been so busy lately..

great 2 c everyone getting closer in getting there bfp.

im going for my baseline scan on the 19th so hopefully it wont b long now.im still in 2 minds wether 2 thaw all 25 or not? wot do u reckon girls?? i think id rather thaw all of them & hope we get a couple 2 refreeze.

fingers crossed for u seoul, really hope u get ur bfp.xx


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Babyhope! I was told by my RE that re-freezing is a possibility but isn't the best option as it is pretty hard on the embryos. Personally, I'd thaw as few as possible. FX'd that you'll have plenty to choose from if you thaw 13 or 14!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi blessed life yeah I'm really confused coz they told me its good 2 thaw all of them,so u can pick the best ones & coz weve got quite a few they said u should get a couple 2 refreeze its just such a risk, this whole cycle has been a nightmare just wish i never got ohss wud of been so much bloody easier I can thaw half of them, I agree wiv wit ur saying that makes more I think il speak 2 them on the 19 th, I also miss typed I put 25 instead of 15 lol x


----------



## babydrms

Seoul said:


> babydrms- Safe travels! Hope its for pleasure and not business!
> 
> Springy- Good luck with your biopsy procedure!
> 
> key24- Sounds like everything is moving along that is great!
> 
> AFM I just had my transfer this morning all looked good the doctor said 2 good looking blastocytes! Now the waiting begins. We will see how I am feeling as the days pass and I may do a HPT on day 6 post transfer!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone hope you have a great weekend!

Yes, travel is for vacay and I'm ready!! I hope the TWW goes by quick, fingers crossed you found a stick bean!!



key24 said:


> Springy - good luck with biopsy hope that all goes well. In terms of timing i started down reg on 5th may so that is 6 weeks to transfer, and 4 weeks from CD1 for AF. hope that helps
> 
> Babydrms - I'm having 2 put back (hopefully if they both survive the defrost!). Have a safe travel, are you off anywhere nice? I'm off on holiday on 24th June, and hopefully i'll be pregant by then...
> 
> Seoul- good luck for the 2ww wait, i've got my fingers crossed for you that the 2 blasts stick
> 
> Millana - how's the pregnancy going? when is you're scan booked for?
> 
> Have a good weekend all

We are going to La Romana, Domincan Republic - looks beautiful but it is going to be very hot and humid. :shrug: I hope the next 6 weeks flies for you!



blessedlife said:


> Yeah Seoul! Stick babies stick! :happydance: Are you going to test early or wait until OTD?
> 
> Key, I'll be putting 3 back. My doc said that's the typical number at 38 y/o. You, Seoul and I are all scheduled pretty close to each other! Love to go through the TWW w/ other people.
> 
> Congrats Millana! Thank you for sharing your FET success. It gives us all positive thoughts. :thumbup:
> .
> How are things Babydreams? Springy?
> 
> My last Lupron was last night and I started Crinone today for transfer on Wed. Doc said no to traveling during the TWW so we'll be sticking around here. DH is bummed but oh well!!!

Hmmm 3, I am considering 3 too. Not because of age but because it is customary to increase number of embryos after so many failed cycles and because we have already burned through our top embryos and it would be normal to use more when using lower quality embryos...(((sigh))) really struggling with this because I will not have triplets and I don't know if I could reduce. It's awful to even think about. 



babyhope2011 said:


> hi ladies, sorry havent been on here in a while just been so busy lately..
> 
> great 2 c everyone getting closer in getting there bfp.
> 
> im going for my baseline scan on the 19th so hopefully it wont b long now.im still in 2 minds wether 2 thaw all 25 or not? wot do u reckon girls?? i think id rather thaw all of them & hope we get a couple 2 refreeze.
> 
> fingers crossed for u seoul, really hope u get ur bfp.xx

It just seems so strange to dethaw them all - what day are the blasts and would they trey to culture them out to blasts for you before the refreeze? That is the only way I would defrost them all...I'm sure that doesn't really help. :shrug:

Springy, have you decided how many you will put back?


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is having a great weekend :happydance: why do my weekend days go by SO quickly yet Monday to Friday seem to crawl?!?!?!

Seoul - congrat's on being PUPO!!! Anything planned for the TWW?

Blessed - SO glad to hear things are moving along! How many are you putting back? Are yours all day 5 blasts or are they day 3?

Babyhope - I am assuming if they are thinking about thawing them all and then choosing that yours were frozen at the day 3 stage? Given you have 15 of them frozen have you thought about thawing half and letting them go to blast and then picking how many to put back and refreezing the remainder? That way if not all make the freeze the second time around you still have 1/2 froze at day 3? Just some food for thought ....

Babydrms - Our protocol is to thaw until 2 of them are 80% viable and we will put both back .... I'm just so afraid we could burn through all 4 of them to get 2 good ones to put back!!!!

AFM - I found a girl on another forum at my clinic and she told me her FET protocol from a few weeks back so I'm sure mine will be the same. Call in CD1 (predicted around June 17th) CD 3 blood and u/s, start estrace 2mg 2x daily. CD 14 blood & ultrasound if lining looks good continue estrace 2mg 2x daily and add in prometrium 200 mg 3x daily - transfer is 5 days later. SO that puts my transfer around July 5th. Seems SO FAR AWAY!!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Babydreams, it was hard to wrap my brain around the idea of 3 for the exact same reasons. I can't imagine triplets and I can't imagine reducing. The woman who referred me to our RE was 40 when she did IVF and they put back 4 and she now has a gorgeous baby boy. I've pretty much made my peace with it, just trying to keep my eye on the prize...actually having a baby! Of course, DH likes to tease me that we're going to have 3 exactly like his ill-behaved nephew! :dohh: I can see why it's protocol to put more back if you're struggling to conceive. How many does your RE want to do?

Springy, I really do understand how it always seems to be a wait. It's nice to have a plan though!


----------



## key24

Babyhope I agree wit the other ladies, maybe just try and defrost half leaving you a good number for the future - if that possible at your clinic.

Babydrms - the holiday sounds fantastic I can't wait for mine in Portugal in a couple of weeks

Springy - I know what you mean about about the waiting, this frozen cycle seems to have taken for ever, but I can't wait til Friday!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies mine were frozen on day1, that's y it's hard decision it they were froze on day3 or5 I wud only thaw half of them, i think that's y they recommend thawing all of them so then they can refreeze wot ones make it 2 blast wot do u reckon I should do? Need help so stressed about it


----------



## Springy

I still go with my original suggestion, thaw half now and re-freeze at blast and then you have half frozen at day1 for future use.


----------



## Seoul

blessedlife- Yeeyyy Wednesday is almost here then you can join the annoying two week wait with me! I am definitely going to test early I don't have the patience to wait and I like to be prepared when I get the news!

babyhope- I hope that those blasted survive after the freeze! If I were in your situation I think I would defrost half. Shoot 7 or 8 still gives you a great chance. 

Springy- I hope that the wait for you to begin all of this goes by fast. I don't really have any plans for the TWW other than just relax and rest. My doctor suggested as much rest as possible due to my previous miscarriage history. It was easier last time cause I felt like crap but this time around I feel great and I am getting antsy being in bed. 

AFM going crazy waiting thinking about testing on Day 6 but I know on my last try it didn't truly show until 8 days post. We will see I am trying not to make a big deal about the symptoms I have and don't have! Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Springy

Biopsy went well this morning - was about 1 minute of intense pain but then over with! Hopefully it helps with implantation next month!!! XOXO

Now about a week till my cycle starts and I start taking the estrace.


----------



## Seoul

blessedlife- Good Luck today! You can enter the grueling 2WW with me :) I am getting crazier everyday! Sticky Vibes to you!!


----------



## Springy

GOOD luck today blessed!!!!!!! 

Seoul - how are you holding up????


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys! Well, I am currently carrying a party of three! The embryologist met with us and gave us a photo of the three embryos. He said they looked great and it was so neat to see them. The doc said it went great and now it's just wait and see. Seoul I'm joining the crazy TWW! Thanks for all your positive feelings! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Awesome news blessed!!! Do you know the grading of the ones they put back?

What are your plans for the TWW???


----------



## blessedlife

We didn't ask for specific grading, I just made the embryologist repeat to me several times that he thought they were really good quality and he said yes, he was very happy with them. One is a ten cell and the other two were 8 cell. He did say that he had to thaw six in order to get three that he was happy with. The other three he will allow to keep growing and if they make it to blast he'll re-freeze them. 

As for the TWW, I'm on the couch for the next two days with a bunch of movies and then my Mom is coming up and spending Friday with us. Then, DH and I are just going to take it easy b/c they stressed just lying low. The few days before we go back for the pregnancy test we're going to go on a little day trip. 

I'm glad you got your biopsy done Springy. If it can possibly help, why not! 

Seoul, how are you feeling? How are you passing your TWW?

Babydreams, how are you?


----------



## Springy

Babydrms is on a beach in the Dominican!!! So jealous!!!!

Glad to hear you have two beautiful ones on board :) and hopefully more to freeze at blast!!!

What are you watching? I bought how I met your mother and big bang theory to watch - I heard laughter helps!! I didnt watch too many last time so I wil be watching them this go around.


----------



## blessedlife

We actually have three beautiful embies on board! Yes, I definitely hope they can refreeze the other three and we still have three that remained frozen. I forgot about babydreams diving vacay, hope they're having a blast.

The Big Bang Theory is my absolute favorite show! I think they are so cute. Have you seen any episodes? You're gonna love 'em. How I met your mother is really good too. We got a mix of funny and adventure. We just watched Sherlock Holmes, it was good. DH just ran out to get dinner, I'm going to take advantage of the 48 hour bed rest. :) Tonight I think it's Bad teacher.


----------



## Seoul

Yeeyy blessedlife on being PUPO!! Sounds like you have a nice plan for the TWW. I am watching a lot of funny shows and stupid movies. I have been wanting to get into the big bang theory I will start watching it. Isn't it cool to see a picture of the embryos? My doc puts them on a giant screen in the procedure room so we can see it. This time I was left in there for about 20 minutes before they did the transfer and the whole time I was looking at them and saying you guys better get in there and grab on real tight! I know its silly my DH laughed when I told him I said that but he said had he been in there he would have done the same! 

AFM the two week wait is killing me right around now. I think today more than the other days because its day 5 after transfer and I know women get a positive result sometimes then! I wanted to test but held off I may test in the morning but I am really going to try to wait to test on Fathers Day that way maybe I can give him the surprise then! By then I should be 8dp5dt. 

I have a question for you ladies when taking the progesterone have your boobs been sore and have your nipples changed? Mine are really sore but I know the progesterone does that especially since they were a little sore before transfer but now my nipples are way different a lot bigger and just weird for me.(Sorry TMI) This happened last time and I did have a BFP but that was also my first time on progesterone. This time it is happening again but I don't want to get my hopes up since it could be the progesterone. Just wondering if this has happened to you guys while on progesterone?? 

Hope everyone is well I really wish I were in the Dominican like babydrms.

:dust::dust:


----------



## key24

Blessedlife - sounds like you've got 3 great embies on board - congrats. Now for the fun 2ww - hopefully it will fly by!!

Springy - my two fav shows are How i met your mother and Big Bang - although i think i have nearly seen them all now, just get the new ones on a Thurs! Legen.......dairy!!!

Seoul - i can't remember my boobs changing that much during the 2ww to be honest - but then i did get a BFN. Maybe this is a good sign for you - i really hope so :thumbup:

AFM - i'm in for the transfer tomorrow, i've only got 2 frozen so really hope they both survive defrosting....


----------



## blessedlife

Morning guys! 

Seoul, seeing those embryos was so cool, made it a little more real. I love that you were talking to them. I was saying that they were freezing before and now there all warm inside me so just snuggle in! DH asked the embryologist which one was the smart one?!!! :haha: One thing I should have agreed to was getting catheterized after the transfer to relieve my bladder. I had to lay on the table for 20-30 min after and I thought I could hold it. But it became so painful and here I am in this peaceful surroundings, they turn down the lights, give you valium and Jack Johnson is playing. It's all to help you keep relaxed and I'm just soooo uncomfortable I wasn't relaxed at all! The nurse said so when someone offers to catheterize you, say YES!

A BFP on Father's Day would be a wonderful surprise! My breasts are really sore too, especially on the sides. My nipples are sensitive (not in a good way) but I don't think they're any bigger. Progesterone does this to me too but I have everything crossed that it's sore boobs AND a BFP!

Key, you made me literally LOL w/ "Legend-ary"! Did you see the one where Lilly gives birth and Barney gets to choose the middle name? :haha: Good luck tomorrow! I hope both embies are good to go and stick nice and tight! What are your TWW plans? 

I'm on day 2 of 48 hour bed/couch rest. I slept so well b/c I was still dizzy from the Valium! Glad that's finally out of my system. Do you girls get a relaxant before transfer?


----------



## Springy

I have only watched about 3 episodes of each of the comedies - I bought seasons 1 through 3 of each so lots to watch still :)

Seoul - I had horrible effects from the progesterone. My boobs looked MASSIVE my family even commented on how big they were, they were sore and my nipples were huge. All went away when I went off the progesterone so be cautious when symptom spotting as progesterone causes so many pregnancy symptoms. BUT I will be optimistic that your symptoms are REAL and not phantom ones :)

Blessed there is no medication for our transfer and we are also told to get up and relieve our bladder right away as there is no way the embryo's will "fall out". She used the analogy of a grain of rice in a peanut butter sandwhich. There is no way that grain of rice is moving or falling out .... so just to relax and take the day easy but there was no need for true "bed rest" I will do a bit of couch rest again and just take some time off work so that I am relaxed and not stressed but I'm not being as strict as last time.

Key - GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!!

AFM I am PRETTY sure that today is going to cycle day 1. I had a few brownish colored discharge episodes over the past few days which I attributed to be from the biopsy but I think today I am actually starting AF which means my FET cycle will be starting :happydance: I need to see how the day progress to determine if this is full CD1 or if tomorrow will be ....


----------



## Seoul

key- Good Luck tomorrow wishing you the best of luck!

blessedlife- I also got a relaxant no idea what it was and the effects aren't very strong but they do a good job with all the ambiance stuff. They actually make you pee before the transfer at my clinic! This last time I had to pee during the hour or so they make you wait it is so uncomfortable!! 

Springy- I figured this could all be because of the progesterone especially since my boobs hurt before the transfer already that being said...

Being as I am so impatient and that I felt like crap yesterday I decided to test this morning and I am happy to say that I got a BFP at 6dp5dt!! Very definite BFP! I just hope it sticks this time. I feel like this isn't even half the battle for me! Thanks for all of your great vibes and I am definitely hoping that this is a sign that this thread is going to kick butt with the BFP's! Stick little guys stick!!:happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

Seoul - that is GREAT news!!!!!!! Hopefully it is the first of many BFPs on this thread :happydance:


----------



## blessedlife

Seoul, :happydance::yipee::dance::headspin:

Yay, yay, YAY!!! That's so wonderful, congratulations. Stick babies Stick!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Key, good luck tomorrow! Let us know how everything goes. 

Springy, hooray for getting started!

Seoul, I'm so excited for you.


----------



## key24

Seoul congrats - that's absolutely fantastic news so happy for you :happydance: I'll be praying that this little one/s stick tight, I have a good feeling for you.

Springy - glad to hear you're going to be starting, it won't be long before you join 2ww

Blesedlife - hope 2ww treating you well . Haven't seen that how I met your mother yet but sounds like a great one, hope it's on soon.

Afm - yeah both embies survived thaw so am now here with 2 x blast onboard and am very excited!! We don't get any relaxants or even get to chill out after transfer it's all done in a few minutes the straight up and out!!! Am now spending next few days on sofa and determined to take it easy this time. Test date is 26/06 a couple of days into holiday - so let,s hope it's a good result.

Right I'm off to watch cheesy TV / movies - and have DH look after me :)

Have a great weekend

Kxx


----------



## Springy

Excellent news Key! Gives me hope that mine will survive the thaw :thumbup:

I am not sure if what I am experiencing is a period or not so I have emailed my clinic and asked the nurse to call me. It is not full flow and it is not bright red but it is not just here and there spotting ..... why can things not be easy and straightforward?!


----------



## babyhope2011

Seoul that is fantastic, keep them bfp cuming! X


----------



## blessedlife

Congrats on being PUPO Key! That's wonderful both survived and now we need them to stick baby stick!!!! :happydance:

Springy, sounds like AF is getting started! Let us know what the clinic tells you. :thumbup:

Seoul, how are you feeling today? :cloud9:


----------



## Seoul

Springy- That has always been my experience that when you are waiting for the stupid witch she takes her time and isn't normal. The same happened to me this last time but they counted it as my period and as soon as I got home I became full flow hope the same happens to you!

Key- Congratulations on being PUPO so happy both your embies survived the thaw now I hope they grab on tight!! Have fun relaxing and I hope the 2WW goes by fast for you!

blessedlife- How have you been feeling? 

AFM last night I had really bad lower back pain! No cramps really at all since the transfer just a strange tingly feeling down there like when I have my period I had that 3rd day after transfer all day and this morning too. My boobs aren't near as sore today which concerns me a bit but no spotting, bleeding or cramping so as far as I am concerned I will be happy and stay positive! Ive also been starving all day it even wakes me up in the morning and I am not at all a breakfast person :thumb up:

Hope everyone else is doing well and that you all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Springy

I am getting started :happydance: It is AF and by lunchtime she was in full force :thumbup: so I am off to the clinic for day 3 monitoring then I will start my estrace and around CD 13 - CD 15 I will have my lining check and then if it is minimum 7.5 they will have me start the prometrium and transfer 5 days later. I'm looking at transfer around the 3rd of July. Feels far away but realistically I know its less than 3 weeks!!!


----------



## key24

Seoul that's definitely the best thing to do stay positive & relaxed, I am sure what you are experiencing is all just part of the early growth spurt.

Springy - great news AF is here - the 3rd will come round before you know it :thumbup:

Blessedlife - how's the 2ww treating you?


----------



## blessedlife

Morning ladies!

Seoul, I bet those tuggings are just those little beans snuggling in deeper!

Springy, I'm really happy that you are going to be getting started, I know how frustrating it is to wait!

Key, welcome to the TWW crazy. I was on the couch for two days so yesterday it was really nice to be able to walk around. I'm only 3dpt so I've got a long way to go! :wacko: I'm keeping busy though and trying to just think positively. How are you?


----------



## Springy

Seoul - do you get a beta test?

Blessed are you back to work this week? 

Key how are you feeling?


----------



## key24

Hi springy - I'm doing good still taking it very easy! I've got tomorrow off then back to work on Tuesday but only for 4 days before holiday :happydance:

How's things with everyone?


----------



## blessedlife

Morning all! 

Springy, I'm in med school and just finished my second year. I have been spending all my time sitting on my butt studying for boards. I take them this Wed. After that, DH & I are going to spend the next five days before OTD doing little day trips and enjoying our time. When is your next RE appt?

Seoul, how are you? I hope everything is wonderful!

Key, are you going to test early? What do you do that you have four days before 'holiday'? Are you a teacher?


----------



## Seoul

Hi all, 

Springy- I will have my beta on Wednesday I can't wait! Hopefully it is a nice high number. 

blessedlife- This might have been the best timing cause you can lay low and take it to your advantage to study your butt off Good Luck with your test on Wednesday :) 

Key- How are you feeling? 

AFM all the same really! Yesterday was the first day I left my house at all since the transfer and when I got back I had the worst headache with the worst nausea and a few cramps and took a 3 hour nap before having dinner and going back to sleep but I am not complaining!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Springy

Good luck with the beta this week Seoul - can't wait to hear your number!!

Blessed - how are you finding studying with all the TTC?? I am doing my MS part time and am trying to time major projects etc around treatments so that I have as little stress from school added to my plate as possible!

Key - lucky you with holiday time!!!

AFM I had my day 3 scan yesterday and everything looked good, no cysts, no fibroids, E2 was low, FSH was low ... I am just waiting to hear from my nurse today about starting estrace - my paperwork said start on day 3 but the nurse yesterday said no to wait to hear from the IVF nurse today, so I took it this morning just in case, figure if there is an issue then no harm done with two small estrogen pills!!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Hey guys! Springy, the busier, the better. What's your MS in? I have an MS in biomedical sciences. TTC doesn't really take that much time out of a day. Even when I was doing IVF and going for daily blood draws and US, the clinic is 20 min away, the appointment might last 20 min and then I was back home studying. The nurse would call with my nightly dose and at 9 pm my alarm would go off, I'd do the injections and continue studying. The only thing that I had to reschedule was an exam b/c ER fell on that day. I think it's the stressing over TTC that takes up a lot of time and having to study kept me from agonizing over TTC too much. (Still worried of course!) For example, today I went for blood work just to check my progesterone levels and I found out that none of the three embryos they thawed but didn't use didn't make it to blast or re-freezing. That makes me nervous about the ones I have in me now. I'm praying they stick (of course) and trying to remind myself that the embryologist was happy with the quality of the ones they did use. We now have three frozen embies left.

Glad your getting started Springy! Let us know what the nurse has to say. :thumbup:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## key24

No - there's no long teacher holidays for me unfortunately blessedlife, it's just a week long family holiday I had planned ages ago. I actually thought my fet would have been finished quite a bit before going, but it seemed to drag out for ages!!

Seoul glad to hear everything still OK - can't wait to hear beta results.

Springy - fantastic news that all looks clear to start cycle.

I'm doing OK on 2ww - I do think I might test on Sat, I know it will only be 8dp5dp but it would be great to know before going away, and if it is a born might just be because too early. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Springy

Blessed - ya its the mental stress and the constant mental battle that is the challenge for me and staying focussed - not sure I could study through an IVF cycle, but I guess when you're in med school you want to pass and be finished so best to stay focussed :thumbup:

I am doing my MS in Biotechnology through John's Hopkins, all while working full time for a multinational biopharmaceutical company .... and TTC :) I didn't have time to even think about the FET this weekend really because I am swamped with reading and with work to do!

Key - whereabouts are you going on vacation? I am going to take the week of my ET off. We have 2 days off work Monday & Tuesday July 2nd and 3rd so I figured I have a whack of vacation time so I might as well use it and relax and have the week off .... 

As for testing I personally won't test early but my clinic waits until 14dp5dt - VERY long .... At 8dp5dt you should get an accurate result with a good quality test like a FRER - most clinics do beta testing at 9dp5dt.


----------



## Seoul

Hey ladies glad to hear you guys are all doing well! Wow that makes three of us on this thread that are in the biomedical branch :) Although I am currently out of the game I had started my Masters in biomedical engineering 6 months before my DH got his expat contract and we had to move! 

Springy- I wish I had your will power not to test I am so bad at it that when DH went back home for a week he had to come back with about 20 HPTs so that I wouldn't have to wait to test like last time! 

Key24- 8dp5dt is a good time to test with an accurate test like the FRER like Springy said. I personally like to know if its negative before they call me because then I am prepared for the I'm sorry your test was negative that usually happens right when you are in the middle of a big crowd or with people that you can't talk about it with! 

AFM all is good I took another HPT today before OTD just to make sure everything was ok and the test line is now darker than the reference line so I am happy about that! I will post my number as soon as I have it! Can't wait to start reading about all the positive betas from you guys!!


----------



## Seoul

Hey ladies just a quick update my beta results came back at 415 11dp5dt. I am so excited last time my number never got that high! Thanks for all of your great vibes. Now I wait till next Tuesday to do my second beta. Lets just hope the little bean or beans keep growing!! On the good side my appetite is ridiculous my nausea is starting to come the exhaustion has picked up since yesterday and overall I feel like crap but in a good way! :thumbup: Definitely never been this happy to feel sick! Cant wait to hear from you guys You are all in my prayers!!


----------



## blessedlife

Seoul, that's wonderful!!! :happydance: Huge congrats to you. Biomedical engineering huh? That's awesome. 

AFM, they added 100mg 3x/day of oral progesterone in addition to the Crinone I insert twice a day. My breasts are soooo sore and I'm very emotional. I'm up super early so I can be wide awake for my 8 am exam. I'll be so happy when this is done. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## babyhope2011

hi seoul thats a great number congrats, i feel abit bummed 2day, i went for u/s yesterday & my lining is only 5.5 so they have upped my meds, so transfer has been put off 4 1 week, i woz rather shocked as ive neva had a problem b4 wiv my lining its always been 8-10. nothing ever runs smoothly grrrrrr
how r u all ladies getting on?
x


----------



## Springy

Seoul - that is an AWESOME beta number! A good sticky bean :happydance: 

Blessed - GOOD luck on the exam today! Wowzah chickie that is a LOT of progesterone! I will be on 200 mg 3x daily and during my fresh cycle my boobs were HUGE and so sore - don't miss that but it will be worth it if its a BFP at the end of the TWW right!?

Baby - that sucks about the delay but better to delay you a week and give your body the time it needs to prepare than to transfer at a less than optimal time. I am thinking my problem will be the opposite - my lining was already 6 when I had my baseline scan and they like to see > 7.5 so I didn't have far to go to get there, I'm concerned about my lining being "too thick"! This fertility crap is never easy is it?!

Babyhopes when does this put your transfer roughly at?


----------



## babydrms

Hi everyone!

Seoul - congrats! Hoping your bean(s) snuggles in nice and tight!

Springy - July 3rd is so close!! 

Blessed - Woohoo - 3 beans!! Do you think you will test at home? When is your official test?

Babyhopes - I agree, better to wait until your lining is just right!

Key - when is the 2ww officially over?

AFM - tomorrow is our much anticipated appointment with the Reproductive Immunologist and I have a phone consultation with our RE to discuss the biopsy results and change in our plan. Vacation was nice, but it wasn't the 'break' we hoped for as we got the news about our cycle being cancelled and biopsy results being negative, so we spent a lot of time being upset and disappointed.


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Seoul - congrats! Hoping your bean(s) snuggles in nice and tight!
> 
> Springy - July 3rd is so close!!
> 
> Blessed - Woohoo - 3 beans!! Do you think you will test at home? When is your official test?
> 
> Babyhopes - I agree, better to wait until your lining is just right!
> 
> Key - when is the 2ww officially over?
> 
> AFM - tomorrow is our much anticipated appointment with the Reproductive Immunologist and I have a phone consultation with our RE to discuss the biopsy results and change in our plan. Vacation was nice, but it wasn't the 'break' we hoped for as we got the news about our cycle being cancelled and biopsy results being negative, so we spent a lot of time being upset and disappointed.

:hug:


----------



## s08

I have been following this thread for a while, but am officially joining now. I'm a little behind you ladies in the process, but hoping to pick up a few pointers from you all leading the way. My natural FET #1 with my one remaining embryo is tentatively set for early Aug. I'm scheduled for an endometrial biopsy at the end of my next cycle (thanks for the advice, Springy). RE didn't have a lot of faith in it, but was willing to do it anyway. I'm also doing recurrent pregnancy loss blood work, just as a precaution. I talked to my RE yesterday, and she is only giving me a 1 in 3 chance at success. Not great, but better than nothing I suppose. Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## Seoul

babyhope- It sucks to have those little things alter your timeline in situations like this its just annoying but I am sure you will do great. Did you have a heavier period this last time than usual? Ive had my lining get really thin because of that sometimes and it is completely normal! 

babydrms- So sorry to hear that! Keep us posted am praying for something good for you!

blessedlife- Hope you kicked butt on your exam!

s08- Welcome to the group good luck with all your tests!! 

Thanks for all of everyones well wishes! Means a lot!!


----------



## blessedlife

Good morning ladies!!!! 

Babyhope, such a bummer when things get pushed back, even if it is just a week. All the ladies here understand how frustrating it is when this process keeps taking longer and longer. You'll get there and with a lovely lining for the embies to snuggle up in.

Spring, the boobs have been sooooo sore but you're absolutely right, worth it for a BFP. I've been so up and down during this TWW and this morning I was telling DH that I don't feel anything and I feel like if this worked I should "know". He reminded me that there is a whole television show about women who didn't know they were pregnant until they gave birth. :haha: How are you doing? Do you have a date for the FET?

Hi babydreams! I'm so sorry you're tests didn't turn out the way you had hoped. Please let us know how the appointment goes today and what the plan of action is. :hugs: I won't be testing early. DH took the week off so we're playing until the test day on Sunday and I'm afraid a BFN would really just make me miserable. 

Welcome s08! :wave: What are you going to do to enjoy your summer before you FET? I hope you can have a fun vacation or something, it will also help the time go by faster! 

Seoul, how are you doing? 

AFM, FEEEEEDOOOOMMMMM! I'm free! I felt like a zombie after the exam but today I'm just so excited to play. DH & I are going on a day trip and tomorrow I might go crazy and get a haircut and a pedicure. Things I put off for months. Ladies, have a lovely day.


----------



## Springy

s08 - glad to see you in this thread! Great group of ladies and we are all supporting one another through the FET process :) I was also given a 1 in 3 chance so I'm not overly optimistic but I am trying to not be really negative about it! For your biopsy make sure to take some drugs before you go - I took 800 mg of advil and it STILL hurt! But the pain was temporary and if it helps with implantation then it will be worth it. Are they doing assisted hatching on your embryos?

Blessed - SO glad you're free!!!! Sounds like you could go with a day at the spa to relax!!! I am actually going to book a pedicure and a facial the week of my transfer so that I can relax.

I will also tell you about my sister and my best friend - NEITHER had ANY idea they were pregnant and they were 7 1/2 weeks and 6 1/2 weeks along! My sister only realized she was b/c she was having issues with her period being regular and was concerned about this and how it would impact her fertility so she went for blood work with our family doctor at the time. And low and behold the doctor said, well you haven't had a regular period because you are pregnant! And my best friend had enlarged ovaries which they thought might be indicative of PCOS so they sent her to a fertility clinic for initial observations ... she got there for her first appointment where they were going to do an ultrasound and the technician was like "um, you're pregnant!" 

They both also told me that until they felt their babies move they would NEVER have known they were pregnant! And my coworker is now 7 1/2 weeks and feels TOTALLY normal ... slightly sore boobs but that is it. AND a girl in my IVF thread from April totally swore she was out as she didn't feel anything blah blah blah -pregnant with twins! 

SO moral of my story ... NO SYMPTOMS MEANS NOTHING :thumbup: 

Babydrms - let us know how it goes at the reproductive immunologist today :hugs:


----------



## s08

I appreciate the welcome, everyone!

Springy, thanks for the advice for the biopsy (my RE called it a "scratch test," which sounds really pleasant!). But I'm willing to endure a little pain for any chance at a better success rate! My RE and I were talking about me taking DHEA before a fresh cycle and she was warning me about some "manly" side effects...I told her as long as I didn't grow a penis, I'd take the risk!

No, I'm not doing AH, I don't think. Now you have me wondering if I should be. I guess my one embie is a fully expanded blast on day 6 (was only an early blast on day 5). It got a better grade on day 6 than 5, which was suspicious to my RE, but apparently not as much so to the embryologist. Gosh, there is a lot to worry about...even in a natural FET cycle!


----------



## babyhope2011

arh thanks ladies feel abit beta 2day, just abit annoyed as my fresh cycle didnt go 2 plan & now my frozen 1 is not going to plan,why us hey nothings ever easy!

springy- well il know more sat, but coz they upped y meds she seemed to think we should b ok 4 the 2nd july.

s08- hope ur biopsy goes ok 4 u

blessed- hope u enjoy ur day trip hun

il keep u informed wen i go back sat
have a good weekend ladies.xx


----------



## Springy

s08 - scratch test is a VERY accurate description of the biopsy. It literally felt like scratching with really sharp nails inside my uterus. As I said - it was super painful BUT over VERY quickly - like 30 seconds if that!!!! 

I am on a laundry list of supplements for egg quality for my next fresh cycle - if you want I can list out what I'm on. I know other ladies on DHEA but the clinic I am at actually doesn't recommend it b/c it isn't fully supported by science and the side effects are bad - acne and male pattern baldness! Did she put you on Coenzyme Q10? The paperwork I have says if you are to pick ONE supplement to take make sure it is CoQ10 (800 mg a day) as that is the one with good solid scientific animal evidence to support egg quality improvements.


----------



## Springy

babyhopes - fingers crossed you get the news you want / need on Saturday! What dose of your meds are you on? 

I think my transfer will be the 2nd or 3rd so we will be right together if you end up transferring around then!


----------



## babyhope2011

hi springy- im on 5 tablets a day of progynova woz on 4 a day im really praying it does the trick she said i seem to b absorbing them well & there woz a area of a lot of mucus, so i just dont understand y its not thick, im trying not to stress & just hope 4 the best.xx


----------



## key24

Hi all - sorry for being off the radar a little, been busy at work before hols!

babyhope - know it is frustrating that lining isn't ready - i had the same thing on this FET, but no problem at all during fresh cycle, so wonder if it is because of the drugs on the FET?

Babydrms- so sorry about the cancelled cycle that must have been so frustrating, but really hope you got to enjoy some of your holiday

So8 - welcome great to have a new person join. It sounds like you've got a great frozen embie there so really hope that it works for you in Aug. I know 1 in 3 doesn't sound great but 33 out of 100 sounds better - you could be one of those 33!!

Seoul - great news on the Beta test, hope your feeling ok and can't wait to hear how it goes next week

Blessedlife - yeah no more exams, excellent news :happydance:

AFM - am going to test in the morning, still early at 8dp5dt but keep your fingers crossed for me pls 

kx


----------



## Springy

GOOD LUCK with the POAS tomorrow Key :hugs: Would be amazing to see those two lines before your holiday.


----------



## Seoul

Key24- Good Luck tomorrow!! Sending lots of sticky vibes!! :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

Morning ladies and HAPPY FRIDAY!

Springy, thank you for the stories. They really made me feel better and I laughed out loud picturing your best friend on the table with a tech saying, 'ummm...you're pregnant'!!

Key, good luck testing tomorrow! FX'd for your BFP.

Anyone have fun weekend plans?


----------



## Springy

I have a golf lesson on Saturday afternoon and then we are having our neighbors over for a BBQ in the evening. Sunday I'm going to see Rock of Ages and then dinner out with my family for Mom's birthday.

And .... I'll fit some school work in there too!!!

You?


----------



## babydrms

s08 - Hi and welcome! There is a lot to worry about, no matter what the cycle is. My FET cycles have turned out to be more rigorous than the fresh cycles I have done. 

babyhope - So sorry your lining isn't cooperating. It is so frustrating when a new 'issues' turns up, hang in there! I hope with a bit more time and an increase in meds is all you need. 

Seoul - How are you feeling? Will you have another beta?

Blessedlife - I can't remember when you test...? Hooray for making it through exams! How long of a break will they give you before you start your next year?

Key - Good luck in the am. 8dp5dt is only 1 day before your period would be due and you should get an accurate result. Hoping yours is a BFP!!


AFM - AHHHHH, I am riding a rollercoaster these days. My RE has decided she does want me to transfer in July after all becuase she wants to take advantage of the effects of the biopsy and uterine clean out I had done. It's all madness, she did understand that we are going to take a break after that if things don't work out. The other appointment with the RI was fine, took tons of blood and did a very long ultrasound and spoke with the doctor for a little while. She made a few recommendations so far and then told me to come back in a month. So I started my estrogen last night, totally ready to have some hormones back in my body!! 

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend!


----------



## blessedlife

Springy, I took golf lessons years ago and even though I'm really bad I love to play! Sounds like a fun weekend, happy bday to your mom. 

I think we're going to a minor league baseball game tonight or tomorrow. I've heard they're fun so we're checking it out.

Babydreams, what a rollercoaster!!! I'm glad you're going to get to do a transfer soon. My test is on Sunday and third year begins Monday. I had all of June without school and could have had a lot more vacation before third year if I had taken my boards sooner but with all the meds and the FET done mid-month, I needed more time to study. My focus has been a bit off. :wacko:


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies
put it mildly im shitting it i really hope things will improve 2moro.

key- so exciting 4 u 2 b testing 2moro really pray u get ur lovely bfp hun.xx well i reponded brilliant on my fresh hence why i cudnt have a transfer,my lining has always been really good so it has 2 b the drugs coz wen i woz on clomid 4 5 months last year my lining woz like 10 & clomid suppose to thin ur lining, so god knows y my body dont like these tablets. im soooo nervous i cant cope wiv another cancelled cycle.

seoul- how u feel hun any ms yet? do u have another beta?

babydrms- i hope its improved 2,im keeping my fingers crossed.

blessed- ive got my mums & sisters birthday 2moro other than just having a chilled 1

hope u all have a lovely weekend ladies il keep u posted 2moro.x


----------



## Seoul

babydrms- my uncle has been an Ob/gyn for year and he swears that after any sort of biopsy, d&C, or anything in witch they clean out the walls down there the chances of implantation within the next few months is really high! He has seen it many times so I am glad your RE still wants to try it really hoping that this is the case for you and that it finally leads you to your much deserved BFP!! 

babyhopes- fx'd for you to all be moving along!! 

AFM not too many m/s although I have had the occasional really bad nausea (sometimes I think psychological) and well the boobs go from being unbearable one day to not hurting at all the next! I almost rather be sick all the time and with sore boobs than have it come and go so that I don't worry so much but I should be careful what I wish for! Next blood test is on Tuesday morning really hoping to have a number of at least 3500!! I also have found myself taking 2 hour naps in the middle of the day which is very unusual for me and then sleeping 10 hours no problem so I guess all good signs! 

Really hoping all of you reach me at this stage soon :)


----------



## key24

Morning all just a quick 1 as off out. Unfortunately test was bfn this morning. I know it's 3 days early but think I've got to start facing facts it probably hasn't worked.

I'll test again on OTD which is Tuesday but not looking great...

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend 
Kx


----------



## blessedlife

I'm sorry Key. Hopefully, it's just too early and you'll get a BFP on Tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies not great for me either. my lining has gone from 5.5 to 5.7 i thought it woz 5.1 but it wasnt it was 5.5, ive got to go back tuesday if it doesnt reach at least 6.0 - 6.2 then there cancelling it.
they have put me on 2 patches as well, as they think there is hope, they said on fet they look at 2 things- how the womb looks & womb lining, they said my womb looks brilliant but it just thats its thin, they said i must have naturally a thin lining coz i told them i have really light periods which kind of makes sense if i have thin womb linings im not going to bleed alot.
there is alot of questions i will b asking them on tues if it gets cancelled, im trying to stay positive least its gone up slighty rather than down with the help of that extra pill so im kinda hoping it will get to 6 with these patches.

key- im so sorry for bfn but there still time hun.xxx it is a bit early.xx


----------



## Springy

Key and Babyhope - I'm sorry both of you are having bad days :(

Baby if they think that they can get it thicker than hopefully this cycle isn't a bust. When is your next appoinment?

Key - a bfn is never easy to see :hugs: I hope you are able to enjoy your vacation and fingers crossed that the bfp shows up. Xoxo


----------



## blessedlife

Ladies, I had my blood draw today and I'm pregnant!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyhope2011

omggggg im soooooooo happy for u hun u must b over the moon congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!xx


----------



## blessedlife

Thank you babyhope, we're over the moon! Good luck tomorrow. I hope your lining has grown to what it needs for transfer!


----------



## babyhope2011

thanks blessed i dont have to go back till tues im really praying hard!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seoul

Key- So sorry of your BFN I hope its just late implantation and that you get your BFP on Tuesday! :hugs:

babyhope- So sorry about your lining it is so frustrating to have to push things back! I hope the lining increases in the next couple days fx'd for you! :hugs:

blessedlife- :happydance::happydance: So excited for you!! Congratulations and wishing you a very Happy and Healthy 9 months :) OUt of curiosity did you have a beta number? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Seoul, thank you! My beta was 88 and I go in Tuesday for the second blood draw. How are you feeling?


----------



## Springy

Blessed this is awesome news!!!!


----------



## Seoul

Thats a great number blessed! So excited for you! I have been feeling fine nausea here and there a bit but nothing to really count. I have had a weird sensation not really cramps but just a weird feeling from the get go around my uterus but don't know if I am just overly aware of that area now! Tomorrow morning is my next beta really hoping all is well in there! Good luck with your second beta keep us posted!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning ladies! How is everyone doing? 

Key & Babyhope, tomorrow is a big day for both of you. Key, I have everything crossed you get a BFP. Babyhope, I hope that lining has developed for you! 

Springy, how are you? Everything just moving along?

Babydreams, what about you? Do you have a date for FET? 

Seoul, good luck today. Let us know what the beta turned out to be. Come on, nice & high! Do you know when they are able to see how many are in there?

AFM, back to school. I have a week of classes (boring) and then my hospital rotations begin. It'll be soooo nice not to be book-studying all day and night and actually be around others. :)


----------



## Springy

I'm good! I'm really struggling to believe this FET can work ..... mainly because my embryos are day 6 not day 5 so I am already at a huge disadvantage going into the FET.

I am taking all of next week off work so I can relax, but I also have a LOT of school work to do so that will keep me busy next week - which is probably a good thing!

I was super cautious after my fresh transfer and I don't think I will be as cautious this time around - I am going to do 2 days of resting on the couch but DH will not be home with me on the 2nd day so I will have to get up to get myself food etc. Then I am just going to relax at home and I am going to go golfing on the weekend after transfer - last time I sat on the couch for a full 2 weeks and did nothing, this time I am not doing that. Don't get me wrong I'm not out running a marathon but I think I will manage to walk around the golf course on the Saturday after transfer. If I got pregnant naturally I would be able to do this!


----------



## babydrms

I think I will be transferring on the 13th again...I honostly don't know. 

Congrats Blessed!

Key - I'm sorry things are not happening like we all hoped for you. 

I haven't been feeling well, but have been reading so sorry if I am missing things/ people.


----------



## Seoul

babydrms- Sorry your not feeling well Hope you get better soon and that everything works out with your transfer! 

Springy- Why did your doctor say that 6 day gets you to a disadvantage? I am curious because according to my doctor as long as they survive that long it actually helps! They kept I believe half of mine to develop to 7 days without freezing to be honest not sure if the ones they transferred are from this batch or not but I always thought that the longer the better thats why 5 day transfers seem to have higher rates than 3 day it just depends on the quality at that time! 

AFM great news today my beta went to 4,810 so right on track! The doc also gave me an ultrasound to make sure it wasn't an ectopic or anything like that and all looks good! Looks like it is just one little bean in there but I am super excited! Since I am just 5 weeks all they could see was a little gestational sac and a tiny yolk sac! I go back in two weeks for my next ultrasound I just pray all continues to go well! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## blessedlife

Morning ladies! :wave:

Springy, I was wondering the same thing that Seoul asked. Why is day 6 a bad thing? Honestly, it sounds like you have some strong survivors and they'll be so excited to snuggle up in you! That's great you can have time to relax (and get work done if you so choose). I'm super busy at the moment and I'm happy b/c it's keeping me from obsessing over every little thing. I did "couch rest" for two days and I really did stay down for the vast majority of it. But on day three I took a lovely walk in our forest preserves. However, I would ask your doc about going golfing b/c that really stretches and twists your body. 

Babydreams, I hope you feel better soon.

Good luck today Key. I have everything crossed for you to get that BFP! 

Babyhopes, good luck to you too! Come on lining.....

Seoul, WOW! I have read so many times that the actual beta number won't tell you anything about how many babies are in there, but I would have sworn yours are sooo high that there are two. Yay for that great beta and for being able to see your baby! :happydance:

AFM, I go in this morning for my second beta. FX'd everything is going well!


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies!

Mine were not blasts on day 5 they were still only morula that is why my day 6 are not that strong and we were told based on the fact that they didn't go to blast on day 5 that I have inherent egg quality issues. Yes they are blast, yes one of them is a top graded blast, but slow developing embryos are a sign of poor egg quality and the success rates are lower with a day 6 blast than they are with a day 5 .... or so we have been told. I suppose we will see what happens with the transfer next week but I am not really holding out a lot of hope for a successful cycle.

I will ask the doctor about golfing but the only restriction we have is no heavy lifting and nothing that raises your heart rate ... Other than that we were told to return to normal daily activities - with no bed rest at all.


----------



## blessedlife

My beta only rose 25% from 88 to 109. Go back Friday for another but it doesn't look like I get to be pregnant. Devastated.


----------



## Springy

Blessed - HUGE :hugs: I know it is hard but try to believe that this can stick. 

How many days post transfer did they do your HPT? My clinic waits a LONG time - 14 days post transfer as they feel it "weeds" out any chemical pregnancies. So while it is a LONG 14 days I think it is the smart way to do things. 

I'll send lots of positive thoughts your way this afternoon. XOXO


----------



## blessedlife

Thanks Springy. I never did an HPT. My beta on Sunday was 11 days post 3dt. That makes it exactly 14 days.


----------



## Springy

I meant beta's not HPT! Multitasking while at work. 

My clinic does betas at 14 days post transfer - so in theory 19 days post ovulation b/c its 5 days for the blast to form then another 14 till they do beta's. Most clinics are like yours and do it at 9dp5dt or in your case 11dp3dt. Waiting for the full 14dp5dt they say gives a better indication of pregnancy. 

Hang in there girl, I'm thinking about you! This is SO unfair :cry:


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies

bigs hugs blessed please dont give up hope yet hun.xxx thinking of u hun xxu will b ok

afm- good news its gone up slightly 5.7 to 6.1 so they r happy to go ahead wiv transfer a week 2day they r hoping it may get a bit thicker but they said it doesnt mater if it doesnt.
asked about my womb they said its triple stripe grade a thats why they r happy 2 transfer. so happy!!


----------



## Seoul

blessed- So sorry to hear your numbers didn't double but please don't loose hope! The next beta will be the important one and hopefully it starts to double normally! Ive heard of some betas having a slow start and then getting with the program! Really hope this is your case! :hugs::hugs: Fx'd for your results on Friday!

Springy- Now I understand your dilemma but don't lose hope think there is a better possibility with this transfer than you would have in a normal non IVF month! Thats how I try to think about it during my transfers! 

babyhopes- Glad to hear things are developing and that they will go on with the transfer sending you lots of sticky vibes!!


----------



## Springy

Very true .... A natural month it's what 20 or 25%? And this is 33 so I should be as positive as I would have been on a natural month. Thans for the reminder of that!

Try to keep those spirits up blessed life!!! Xoxo


----------



## babydrms

blessedlife said:


> My beta only rose 25% from 88 to 109. Go back Friday for another but it doesn't look like I get to be pregnant. Devastated.

:hugs:


----------



## megtay

I am also doing a FET this cycle, this is my first attempt at IVF so Im still learning everything.. My husband and I had to have our Embryo frozen because of sever hyper-stimulation Syndrome I had a total of 32 eggs but unfortunately only one embryo made it to blasto day 5.. So fingers crossed this ONE embryo will take.. From what Ive been told I have a thick lining of my uterus and my embryo is rated the highest quality. I am currently in day 12 of my cycle but have not ovulated yet, due to my complications with medication my dr has opted to do a natural FET...


----------



## Springy

Welcome megtay! Do you know when you will be transferring?

I went for a lining check today and it was 7.5 and they want it to get a bit thicker, so I go back on Friday and hoping and praying to have a transfer date set then!!!


----------



## megtay

As of right now I dont have a date for the transfer, I have to go back Tuesday July 3rd for an ultrasound and blood work they said I should have started ovulation by then and would be able to give me a date after that.


----------



## babydrms

babyhope2011 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> bigs hugs blessed please dont give up hope yet hun.xxx thinking of u hun xxu will b ok
> 
> afm- good news its gone up slightly 5.7 to 6.1 so they r happy to go ahead wiv transfer a week 2day they r hoping it may get a bit thicker but they said it doesnt mater if it doesnt.
> asked about my womb they said its triple stripe grade a thats why they r happy 2 transfer. so happy!!

Great news!



megtay said:


> I am also doing a FET this cycle, this is my first attempt at IVF so Im still learning everything.. My husband and I had to have our Embryo frozen because of sever hyper-stimulation Syndrome I had a total of 32 eggs but unfortunately only one embryo made it to blasto day 5.. So fingers crossed this ONE embryo will take.. From what Ive been told I have a thick lining of my uterus and my embryo is rated the highest quality. I am currently in day 12 of my cycle but have not ovulated yet, due to my complications with medication my dr has opted to do a natural FET...

Welcome!


----------



## Springy

We will be close then! I should be transferng around tues - thurs next week!


----------



## megtay

Yes we will be close, I wish you the best of luck!! if you dont mind me asking when was ur menstruation date?


----------



## Springy

megtay said:


> Yes we will be close, I wish you the best of luck!! if you dont mind me asking when was ur menstruation date?

Cd1 was June 15th, I had an ultrasound and blood draw on cd3. Cd4 I started estrace 2x2mg vaginally twice a day. Then today had a check, us and bw, and it was not quite thick enough do I am back Friday for us and bw. Hoping then I can add in progesterone and get transfer scheduled!


----------



## megtay

Oh wonderful, my cd1 was the 16th of june I went on cd3 for us and bw for a baseline, then went today cd12 for us and bw I have a lot of little follicles and have not started ovulation so they scheduled me to go back on cd18, however tonight I've been having the Discharge indicating I'm working up to ovulation. I am also screening myself at home with Ovulation tests so hopefully I will ovulate sooner rather than later. I never realized how stressful and long this process truly was.


----------



## Springy

I know it's cruel - as if a fresh cycle wasn't bad enough we have to endure it again!!!


----------



## megtay

I know, I was devastated when I found out I was not able to go forward with the fresh cycle and had to wait until this cycle, I know it was for the best health wise but still!


----------



## Springy

The fresh :bfn: was possibly the worst day of my husband and my marriage thus far .... It was so hard to see him devastated .... Did they give you a diagnosis for why only one went to blast?


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> The fresh :bfn: was possibly the worst day of my husband and my marriage thus far .... It was so hard to see him devastated .... Did they give you a diagnosis for why only one went to blast?

:hug:


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> The fresh :bfn: was possibly the worst day of my husband and my marriage thus far .... It was so hard to see him devastated .... Did they give you a diagnosis for why only one went to blast?
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

It's brought us that much closer though right baby?!?

Our DH are so amazing :)


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> The fresh :bfn: was possibly the worst day of my husband and my marriage thus far .... It was so hard to see him devastated .... Did they give you a diagnosis for why only one went to blast?
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's brought us that much closer though right baby?!?
> 
> Our DH are so amazing :)Click to expand...

Yep, our DH's are amazing -definitely makes me feel lucky these days. 

Our devistation was with the second fresh cycle.


----------



## Seoul

Megtay- Welcome and Good Luck with all your stuff!

Springy- Good luck with your appointment on Friday!!


----------



## megtay

They said it was because I had so many eggs that they were not the best quality.. I had all 32 of the fertilize and 20 of them made it to day 3 and only one made it to day 5


----------



## Springy

Pretty much the same as me .... egg quality. My 4 blasts on ice are all day 6 and none of them were blasts on day 5, they went to blast sometime between 8:30 am on day 5 and 8:30 am on day 6 .... I like to call them my day 5 1/2 blasts :) 

How long have you and DH been trying? Before your IVF were you unexplained?


----------



## megtay

We had been trying for over a year, he had a sa done and everything was fine, I had a surgery about 3 years ago on my ovaries to remove cysts on both ovaries, Little did I know at the time what a hack job dr I had do the surgery. They are not sure how it happened but some how during that surgery he damaged both my tubes making my eggs unable to pass threw properly. We had our daughter at 27.5 weeks Morgan Leeann on Sept. 23,2010 as a result of a "damaged embryo" they said after a few "corrective" surgeries on my tubes unfortunately there was nothing they could do to fix my tubes and referred us to IVF So we currently are in our first IVF treatment however our insurance does not cover infertility so we have to travel all the way to New York City which is about a 13 hour round trip drive for our care.


----------



## megtay

Did any of you ladies have really bad mood swings after your ivf fresh cycle or preparing for your FET?? what about massive head aches from the drop in your estrogen?


----------



## s08

megtay said:


> They said it was because I had so many eggs that they were not the best quality.. I had all 32 of the fertilize and 20 of them made it to day 3 and only one made it to day 5

Looks like we're full of women with possible egg quality issues in here! We also had lots of eggs, good fertilization, great numbers on day 3, and then things went downhill. Sometimes I think it would be better to have male factor issues. Then we could just do ICSI and maybe have a better outcome. 

We have one lonely frostie too, although not the best quality, so I get the feeling of only having one to count on. 

Springy, I couldn't agree more about the devastation of the fresh BFN with the hubbs. Although he sometimes drives me crazy, I am so lucky that he is supportive throughout this whole process.


----------



## Springy

megtay said:


> Did any of you ladies have really bad mood swings after your ivf fresh cycle or preparing for your FET?? what about massive head aches from the drop in your estrogen?

I have been EXTREMELY emotional and moody since the IVF. I blamed that mainly on the BFN but it could very well be due to the hormones too .... I haven't had any headaches though.


----------



## megtay

s08 said:


> megtay said:
> 
> 
> They said it was because I had so many eggs that they were not the best quality.. I had all 32 of the fertilize and 20 of them made it to day 3 and only one made it to day 5
> 
> Looks like we're full of women with possible egg quality issues in here! We also had lots of eggs, good fertilization, great numbers on day 3, and then things went downhill. Sometimes I think it would be better to have male factor issues. Then we could just do ICSI and maybe have a better outcome.
> 
> We have one lonely frostie too, although not the best quality, so I get the feeling of only having one to count on.
> 
> Springy, I couldn't agree more about the devastation of the fresh BFN with the hubbs. Although he sometimes drives me crazy, I am so lucky that he is supportive throughout this whole process.Click to expand...



It is very frustrating and devastating, My 3 to 5 day was over a weekend so we were feeling on top of the world over this weekend and then got the call on Monday that we only had one embryo I was confused because I thought they were doing so well, it was a very big punch to the gut! I wish all of you guys the best of luck!!


----------



## megtay

Springy said:


> megtay said:
> 
> 
> Did any of you ladies have really bad mood swings after your ivf fresh cycle or preparing for your FET?? what about massive head aches from the drop in your estrogen?
> 
> I have been EXTREMELY emotional and moody since the IVF. I blamed that mainly on the BFN but it could very well be due to the hormones too .... I haven't had any headaches though.Click to expand...


I cant seem to control my emotions I fly off the handle one minute am crying the next extremely irritable just down right miserable, I had a drs apt on monday because Ive been so up and down and they said it was from my estrogen going from well above 6000 back down to normal.. I guess it could just be the stress as well, just wanted to make sure it wasnt just me that was acting like a crazy person lol...(my poor husband) haha:wacko:


----------



## babydrms

I haven't had too many mood swings but headaches, horrible. The Lupron which drops your estrogen to nothing KILLS me. Then again, I get a headache from the PMS drop of estrogen the day before my period. 

I tend to be sensitive in general to meds - having all kinds of side effects especially stomach and head related issues. I can remember being able to taste the Gonal, so strange. 

My problem isn't egg quality, have been fortunate to have great blasts but now they are calling it repeated implantation failure. Which is not easy to treat either. :nope:


----------



## Seoul

blessedlife- Thinking of you today hope your beta comes back higher! Good Luck!! :hugs::hugs:

babydrms- Have they considered assisted hatching to see if that helps with implantation? Just wondering if they thought that would help? Maybe its a completely stupid suggestion don't really know??

Megtay- The whole IVF process just takes a lot emotionally and physically everything going up and down really takes a toll. I had a tough time during my fresh cycle and the only thing that helped was going on Vacation with my family for a few weeks to kind of reset everything! Your poor husband will be fine and I always reminded mine that at least he wasn't the one needing all the shots and crap and that one day you will be "normal" again!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## megtay

Thanks Ladies, I do remind him all the time Im the one physically going threw all this.. he has been a great support.. we actually have a little vacation planned for this weekend so hopefully that does help.. I wish you guys the best of luck!!


----------



## Springy

Blessed - praying for you. Update when you can :hug:

Seoul - how are you feeling??

Megtay - have a great weekend away, mini trips are an awesome idea during IVF and TTC!!

Baby - let us know how the monitoring goes today.

AFM - lining is now 10 so transfer will be scheduled, most likely Tuesday! Pray that 2 embryos thaw and are viable for transfer!!


----------



## Seoul

Yeeyyy Springy!! Good luck with your transfer Fx'd for two strong great looking frosties!!! :dust:

I am feeling well had my first wave of throwing up this morning but other than sore boobs I feel good! Hoping all continues well but wouldn't mind a few more symptoms for reassurance! I keep having to remind myself that most women don't even suspect they are pregnant till they are 6 weeks along so its not weird to not have very noticeable symptoms yet! Thats the thing that sucks with assisted conception you almost know way too early especially me being so impatient I found out 5 days before the OTD! :dohh:


----------



## megtay

Springy-- yayyy! I will keep my fingers crossed for you for tuesday! hopefully I get my date on tuesday as well!


----------



## babydrms

Seoul - they did hatch them last time so I'm sure they will this time. 

AFM - Lining was 11.7 with three layers and my e2 was 1200+, now just more waiting.


----------



## Springy

Blessed - how are you?? Been thinking about you. Xoxo


----------



## megtay

Springy-- How did things go? were you able to be implanted today?? Thinking of you!


----------



## Springy

Yep things went very well! Two were thawed and both were going strong and were transferred back! They retained 100% and 90% of cell viability which is fantastic. So now it's a waiting game - old is July 16th.


----------



## babyhope2011

Hello ladies I'm pleased 2 say I'm pupo, I had my transfer 2 day, 2 grade 1 blasts they said they were good,just chilling now I've got 2 that there checking 2 Moro if there happy they will refreeze.
Just trying not 2 think 2 much but if I'm honest I'm so scared of it not working xx
Baby- wow to the lining when's transfer?
Springy how's things? Xx


----------



## megtay

Springy said:


> Yep things went very well! Two were thawed and both were going strong and were transferred back! They retained 100% and 90% of cell viability which is fantastic. So now it's a waiting game - old is July 16th.

woohoo! Congrats I hope all goes well!!! I still havent gotten my date or my results yet, hopefully soon, and hopefully I have good news like you! :happydance:


----------



## Seoul

babydrms- Sounds like your almost ready for transfer YEEEYY!!!

Springy- Congrats with being PUPO!!:happydance: Now the hard part of waiting starts! I hope those little ones dig deep in there and get nice and comfy!!

babyhope- Congratulations on being PUPO as well!!:happy dance: I hope the other two are frozen no problems for you! I know what you mean about being afraid of it not working but try to stay positive! Stick little ones Stick!! Fx'd!!

Megtay- Hope you get your results soon and can get this all started! 

How cool you guys will all be really close in your two week wait! Get lots of rest and I hope those little ones all stick! Can't wait to hear all of the good news! Praying for all of you!!


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies they didn't make it 2 freeze abit upset, also I had real bad diarrhoea last night, I've just rung them they said it wudnt harm anything I feel really bummed 2day x


----------



## Seoul

babyhope- If it makes you feel better I had bad diarrhea and vomiting after transfer with my fresh cycle and I still had a BFP. My numbers were good for a whole week before I m/c so I am sure the M/C had nothing to do with that! Hope you feel better!!


----------



## Springy

Baby I don't think it would impact your transfer at all. Our clinic doesnt recommend any sort of rest, just take it easy for a day or so. As long as you're hydrated today I wouldn't worry about it. :hugs:

Sorry to hear non made it to freeze but it only takes one to make a baby and believe that one is inside you right now.


----------



## babyhope2011

Arhh thanks hun, I feel ok 2 day, I feel so normal,web did u have symptoms? X


----------



## Seoul

babyhopes- I felt really weird 5dp5dt I felt kind of light headed and had some food aversions and lower back pain. That is why I decided to take a HPT on 6dp5dt and got the BFP. That being said none of those were significant enough and I didn't start having mayor symptoms until last week! I did notice my boobs completely changed at 4dp but that is also symptom of the progesterone. Boobs also got significantly sorer then. I convinced myself that everything I felt was in my head or caused by progesterone and I still think part of it is. If you think about it most women don't even suspect they are pregnant till 3 weeks after ovulation so don't freak out if you feel completely normal! Really hoping this is it for you!! I never had any cramps until OTD and the little bean implanted so even though its a good sign to have cramps within the next few days its not necessary so don't stress!! Good Luck with the waiting! :hugs:


----------



## megtay

Seoul said:


> babydrms- Sounds like your almost ready for transfer YEEEYY!!!
> 
> Springy- Congrats with being PUPO!!:happydance: Now the hard part of waiting starts! I hope those little ones dig deep in there and get nice and comfy!!
> 
> babyhope- Congratulations on being PUPO as well!!:happy dance: I hope the other two are frozen no problems for you! I know what you mean about being afraid of it not working but try to stay positive! Stick little ones Stick!! Fx'd!!
> 
> Megtay- Hope you get your results soon and can get this all started!
> 
> How cool you guys will all be really close in your two week wait! Get lots of rest and I hope those little ones all stick! Can't wait to hear all of the good news! Praying for all of you!!


Thanks!, I however didn't get the results I was hoping for.. Apparently my ovaries are suppressed and my lining is only about 3mm so I am starting today on some estrogen pills to make my lining grow thicker.. have any of you ladies had to do this?


----------



## Springy

Meg - the only thing I was on was estrogen pills to thicken my lining. I was on 2x2mg twice a day and then when I hit correct lining thickness I added in progesterone. 

The estrogen really helped mine and I am still on it now post transfer.


----------



## megtay

Springy said:


> Meg - the only thing I was on was estrogen pills to thicken my lining. I was on 2x2mg twice a day and then when I hit correct lining thickness I added in progesterone.
> 
> The estrogen really helped mine and I am still on it now post transfer.

how long were you on it before your transfer was scheduled? thats what they called in for me was 2mg 2x a day..


----------



## Seoul

It was the same for me! Estrogen since cycle day 3 2mg twice a day. My lining was there by day 10 and I am still on the estrogen twice a day through first trimester. They did this off the bat for me cause I don't ovulate.


----------



## Springy

My clinic wasn't concerned about ovulation .... Just the lining.


----------



## babydrms

I am doing vaginal estrace 2 mg at bedtime and I am wearing FOUR(!) estrogen patches, which I change every other day, for approximately 3-4 weeks pre-transfer. That's how they fatten up the lining (and vitamin e and pentoxifylline). I'm still on Lupron to supress my ovaries too. Then five days before transfer I stop the Lupron and start pio injections and vaginal prgesterone (and high dose steroids, claritin, pepcid, and lovenox - but I am on a VERY agressive protocol).


----------



## megtay

Thanks Ladies.. when I first started this whole process I had a very thick lining so they weren't concerned about putting me on any estrogen but being that Im on cycle day 24 and its only 3mm.. They were concerned about putting me on estrogen because I developed multiple deep vein thrombosis blood clots in my right leg so of course Im at a higher risk of developing them again.. I go back on July 13th to have another us and bw hoping everything looks good!


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi every1 how u all doing? I'm trying not 2 go out of mind, I feel completely normal I'm so worried it hasn't worked just trying 2 stay positive. X


----------



## Springy

Babyhopes - I'm right there with you! Other than some tender boobs from the progesterone I feel totally normal .... which my sister reminds me is TOTALLY NORMAL!! I emailed her with tears in my eyes today telling her that I have this sick feeling it didn't work because I don't feel any different. She reminded me that with BOTH her pregnancies she didn't feel ANYTHING till the boys started moving so to get my head around NO SYMPTOMS is NOT bad!!

So we both need to think about that and hold out hope. I'm struggling today but we need to try and be positive!


----------



## babyhope2011

arh bless springy , ive got sore boobs but ive had that for a week b4 transfer,im having a bad day to, but im really trying to b positive. loads of hugs to u.
xx


----------



## Springy

Ya I have had the sore boobs since I added in the progesterone!

Sounds like a rough Saturday for both of us.

Hang in there we'll get through this.

XOXO


----------



## Seoul

Hang in there ladies I felt normal except for that one day up until 5 weeks of pregnancy. Like I said since we know they are in there we are waiting and expecting to feel something when in reality most women don't even notice they are pregnant until they are 6 weeks pregnant! I can't say that I just knew I was pregnant I still don't really feel pregnant just sick most of the time and I remind myself that is why! Also don't freak if right before OTD is when you start cramping its completely normal!:hugs::hugs: and hoping the rest of the wait flies by for you guys! FX'd for both of you!


----------



## key24

Hi all - sorry I've been a bit AWOL but lots has happened on here by the looks of it.

Springy and babyhope fantastic news that you are both puppy with 2 blasts. They sound like really good quality embies so there is every chance in the world that they are already nicely implanted and you'll soon get your bfp. I'm keeping everything crossed for you both.

Meg tag and babydrms hope the protocol is not getting you down - I struggled a bit with my lining too on the fet, but you'll get there in the end and it will all be worth it.

Seoul - glad to see your beta is rising really well, I am so happy for you :thumbup:

Afm - I had a lovely holiday, but as suspected got the bfn on my official test date. Obviously it is very hard to take but we are going to have a couple of months off then start next fresh cycle in Sept. On the plus side I'm enjoying not taking medication (apart fro m vitamins) and definitely liking being able to drink again!!

I'm gonna take some time off from the forum too to really take my mind off things but I'll pop back every so often to check your progress and all the bfps.

Take care and lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi key I'm so sorry, least ur gona have a couple off, if this fails I won't do another till oct as I'm going on holiday 4 3 weeks in sept, I think the break does u good.

Thanks Seoul u make me feel abit beta, I think we feel I should feel sumthing but we don't, I just feel so normal, no headaches, backaches, bloated just feel empty, just trying 2 chill. So didn't u feel any different at all, u said u did wen u were 5 weeks, was that after u got a positive? Xx


----------



## Seoul

Yeah babyhope I didn't feel anything until almost a two full weeks after I got my BFP! I didn't have cramps I wasn't sick no headaches nothing I actually had a weird sensation like when I have AF the week of OTD but I have been having that and it is usually when I leak the progesterone more heavily so I am sure its that and nothing else. Only lower back pain a few days on OTD week. But other than that did not feel any different. No bloating, no constipation nothing! And with my betas being so high I should have been feeling it earlier but didn't really so don't freak! I know its easier said than done. I felt empty up until last week until I started feeling some pressure. I can say starting 5 weeks and 4 days I have been really sick throwing up and nauseous all day long also can't stomach anything! But this was almost 2 weeks after OTD. Hang in there! Sending all positive sticky thoughts your way!! :hugs:

Key- I hope you enjoy your break and wish you the best of luck on your journey! Also thanks so much for your well wishes.


----------



## babydrms

Hi Key sorry about the outcome. Glad you have a plan to move forward.

Babyhope and Springy - try not to let the TWW drive you too crazy. 

Seoul - when will have an ultrsound to see/hear the heartbeat?

megtay - I hope the estrogen does the trick? Are you taking any blood thinners?

AFM - today I start more meds, woohoo. In the home stretch now.


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies got back ache & period pains so god knows Wots going I just have a feeling I'm out! X


----------



## Springy

You're not out till AF shows up! Hang in there XOXOX


----------



## Seoul

babyhopes- :hugs: When is OTD? 

babydrms- Yeeeyy for being in the home stretch! The best of luck to you! I actually had my scan today thanks for asking! I got to see and hear the heart beating! I was beyond excited this is the first time in all of my 4 pregnancies I have gotten to see the heart beating! I go back in in two weeks to make sure all is still well! 

Springy- How are you feeling? When is OTD?


----------



## babyhope2011

Seoul that's great u had ur scan glan everything went well!

Springy how u feeling?

Afm my pains have stopped 4 now but I'm sure they will cum back, I test on the 19th seoul,I rang the clinic they try not 2 worry it isn't worth about at the the moment as I'm not bleeding, but then in the next breath they said coz the amount of drugs I'm on might even stop a period so still no further forward I not gona stress anymore, just gona chill & take 1 day at a time & hope for the best.x


----------



## babydrms

Hang in there Babyhopes!!

Seoul, that is super exciting about the scan!!


----------



## megtay

babydrms said:


> Hi Key sorry about the outcome. Glad you have a plan to move forward.
> 
> Babyhope and Springy - try not to let the TWW drive you too crazy.
> 
> Seoul - when will have an ultrsound to see/hear the heartbeat?
> 
> megtay - I hope the estrogen does the trick? Are you taking any blood thinners?
> 
> AFM - today I start more meds, woohoo. In the home stretch now.

Babydrms- no I am not taking any blood thinners, I had my us and bw today now sitting here waiting, and waiting, and waiting for them to call with my results!


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies - Just wanted to send a quick update to the group .... I tested last night and it is a :bfp: for me! So anyone who says that symptoms are necessary are DEAD wrong as I have NONE and my line came up this morning at the same time as the control one and the word pregnant on the digital also popped up right away this morning!!!

Megtay - keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## megtay

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies - Just wanted to send a quick update to the group .... I tested last night and it is a :bfp: for me! So anyone who says that symptoms are necessary are DEAD wrong as I have NONE and my line came up this morning at the same time as the control one and the word pregnant on the digital also popped up right away this morning!!!
> 
> Megtay - keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!

Thank youuu! YAYYY congrats thats soo exciting, I will keep sending positive vibes your way, how awesome though. I bet your on :cloud9: Good luckkk! :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

I'm beyond Cloud 9 .... almost in disbelief actually! I have to keep looking at the tests to make sure that it is real and I am not in a dream!!!!


----------



## megtay

Thats awesome!! My clinic just called and my lining is only 7mm they want me to continue on the meds for another week and recheck next week.. how thick was yours before they implanted??


----------



## Springy

Mine was 10 then I started progesterone for 5 days then transfer.


----------



## Seoul

Megtay- Sounds like you are getting close mine was at 8mm when they started me on the progesterone sou sounds like next week you may be able to get things started!

Springy- woohooo!!!:happydance: It is so exciting! I know I didnt have many symptoms early on either but they are definitely here now! Fx'd for you now the real waiting begings! :wacko: Enjoy every minute of it! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Are you having betas done?


----------



## Springy

Seoul said:


> Megtay- Sounds like you are getting close mine was at 8mm when they started me on the progesterone sou sounds like next week you may be able to get things started!
> 
> Springy- woohooo!!!:happydance: It is so exciting! I know I didnt have many symptoms early on either but they are definitely here now! Fx'd for you now the real waiting begings! :wacko: Enjoy every minute of it! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Are you having betas done?

Yep beta is Monday. Then I assume Wednesday or Thursday to make sure its rising appropriately :)


----------



## babyhope2011

Congrats springy thats amazing! I test on thurs I think I'm out though I have had on & off cramps,sharp pains,backache, headaches u name it i got it, so I really do think I'm out! X


----------



## Springy

I still have everything crossed for you babyhopes!! Everyone is different so your symptoms may be from pregnancy. Hang in there and I look forward to your results on Thursday. Xoxo


----------



## key24

Springy that's fantastic news I'm so happy for you. Here's hoping the beta levels are right sing nicely when you go next week.

Babyhope hopefully what you've been experiencing is pregnancy symptoms - this is a really funny game after all. I'll keep things crossed for you

K xx


----------



## babyhope2011

Ladies I got my bfp this morning its been 16 days since transfer,I can believe it right now I'm on cloud nine I know it's really early, I had real strong lines so I'm pleased I have 2 retest next week then I get booked 4 a scan, good luck ladies keep in touch, how r u all, any more bfp? Xx


----------



## Springy

See babyhopes - NO SYMPTOMS means NOTHING!!! I'm SO happy for you!!!

I had my second beta and it went up by 2.6 times, value in my signature. DH and I are OVER the moon!

COME on Babydrms and Megtay!!!


----------



## Seoul

Springy- Congratulations :happydance: Great betas!! sounds like possible twins :) How exciting!! Wishing you all the best in these next 8 months :) How have you been feeling?

Babyhopes- Congratulations! :happydance: So excited for you Wishing you a very Happy and Healthy 9 months as well! How have you been feeling? I just had a hunch you would have a BFP so exciting!! Keep us posted on those betas!! Have you been feeling any different the past few days? 

Good Luck to everyone else with all of their transfers!! Hope to see more BFP's


----------



## Springy

Seoul I feel TOTALLY normal .... My boobs hurt off and on and they are quite "full" looking and feeling. I have had dull headaches most evenings but for the most part I would not know I was pregnant - yes I could be on that show "I didn't know I was pregnant" I am sure as I move along I will start to have some symptoms but nothing as for now.

The nurse at the clinic is pretty sure it is one baby as my levels are solidly in the singleton range.


----------



## key24

Babyhope - congratulations that's fantastic news:happydance:

So glad to see so many BFP's - heres to easy and healthy pregnancies for you all

k x


----------



## babydrms

babyhope2011 said:


> Ladies I got my bfp this morning its been 16 days since transfer,I can believe it right now I'm on cloud nine I know it's really early, I had real strong lines so I'm pleased I have 2 retest next week then I get booked 4 a scan, good luck ladies keep in touch, how r u all, any more bfp? Xx

Congratulations!!! There is a March Madness First Tri thread - please join!! All Assisted conception glas and no scary first tri talk allowed. 


AFM - I also got a BFP! July is great!!!!! :cloud9: I thought I was out for sure - no symptoms and negative tests until 10 dpo and yesterday I got it on the digi! Still have to make it through beta's - OTD is Monday!


----------



## s08

Wowza there have been a lot of bfp's from FET. Congratulations!!!! Hope to join you all soon.


----------



## Springy

s08 said:


> Wowza there have been a lot of bfp's from FET. Congratulations!!!! Hope to join you all soon.


August 4th will be here before you know it!! Can't wait to cheer you on to your BFP.

XOXO


----------



## babyhope2011

Oh wow congrats baby! I know I thought I woz out 2 as I just had period pains & backache, I woz good though I didn't test till 16 days after transfer, don't know how I did it lol,still can't believe it, we r having good luck wiv these fet cycles IRS amazing. X


----------



## babydrms

s08 said:


> Wowza there have been a lot of bfp's from FET. Congratulations!!!! Hope to join you all soon.

Hoped for August 4th, yayee for spring babies!!




babyhope2011 said:


> Oh wow congrats baby! I know I thought I woz out 2 as I just had period pains & backache, I woz good though I didn't test till 16 days after transfer, don't know how I did it lol,still can't believe it, we r having good luck wiv these fet cycles IRS amazing. X

It has been kind of amazing!!


----------



## babyhope2011

Does anyone else feel completely normal, I been paranoid thinking wot if I'm not, u can't get a false positive at 16dpo can u? My boobs have stopped hurting & everything I have 2 retest next thurs but I'm just so scared 2, I know I'm probably being silly as the test line woz the same as the control line so I know it's strong, I think I'm just have a melt down coz I've waited 4 so many years 4 this I just can't quite believe it. Anyone else feel like this? Xxx


----------



## Seoul

babyhope2011 said:


> Does anyone else feel completely normal, I been paranoid thinking wot if I'm not, u can't get a false positive at 16dpo can u? My boobs have stopped hurting & everything I have 2 retest next thurs but I'm just so scared 2, I know I'm probably being silly as the test line woz the same as the control line so I know it's strong, I think I'm just have a melt down coz I've waited 4 so many years 4 this I just can't quite believe it. Anyone else feel like this? Xxx

Babyhope I felt pretty normal up until 6 weeks remember it is pretty normal for women not to even suspect they are pregnant until they are 5 or 6 weeks. We expect to instantaneously feel different and that just isnt the case. Also especially with us using the progesterone it is normal for our bodies to adapt to the sore boobs sooner and i have noticed that they are unberable one day and perfectly normal the next. At 7 weeks was when my boobs were the worse and they are alot better now! I wouldnt stress too much some women are even lucky enough to never really get sick and i think we are sometimes more resistant because our bodies are used to high volumes of hormome changes from all the time TTC. Also my nausea and vomiting is bad for a few days then goes away compeltely amd comes back so dont automatically freak if you have good days as long as there is no bleeding and cramping you should be fine. I still have my days like today where I am really crampy but you will notice they tend to feel just a tad different than period the progesterone suppositories also cause some uncomfort as the clumps that need to come out are expelled by the body sometimes in cramp like fashion my doctor said this was completely normal. Good luck with everything and what has helped me a ton is if i feel any type of discomfort or anything strange i try to take naps or just lay down with my feet up and this typically helps! Good luck hope you start feeling crummy soon so you can worry less! I never complain of symptoms cause when they go away i cant help to worry.


----------



## Boofle

Hope you don't mind ladies I've been stalking your thread for a while. I think all your positive stories is the only thing keeping me going at the moment! I'm 5dp6dt - FET too. Well done on all your BFP's and I hope I can join you soon fx'd and bring on the symptoms. I've got cramps which I had with my failed fresh cycle but you're all giving me hope :) last time af came before my OTD so I'm mega paranoid this time!


----------



## Springy

babyhope2011 said:


> Does anyone else feel completely normal, I been paranoid thinking wot if I'm not, u can't get a false positive at 16dpo can u? My boobs have stopped hurting & everything I have 2 retest next thurs but I'm just so scared 2, I know I'm probably being silly as the test line woz the same as the control line so I know it's strong, I think I'm just have a melt down coz I've waited 4 so many years 4 this I just can't quite believe it. Anyone else feel like this? Xxx

Baby I feel totally normal and my beta at 17dpo was 456 and then at 19dpo was 1187! I also know my sister and my best friend said they never felt pregnant until the baby started moving. My boons hurt off and on but no real symptoms at all!


----------



## Springy

Seoul & babyhopes- babydrms and i are in a march baby madness thread you should join us :)

I can post the link if you are interested!


----------



## babydrms

babyhope2011 said:


> Does anyone else feel completely normal, I been paranoid thinking wot if I'm not, u can't get a false positive at 16dpo can u? My boobs have stopped hurting & everything I have 2 retest next thurs but I'm just so scared 2, I know I'm probably being silly as the test line woz the same as the control line so I know it's strong, I think I'm just have a melt down coz I've waited 4 so many years 4 this I just can't quite believe it. Anyone else feel like this? Xxx


The only time I don't feel normal is when I have cramping - some have been pretty intense too. I have found drinking a lot and puting my feet up helps. I also kind of freak out when I feel it - just really want this bean to stick. Otherwise, the bb's hurt on and off too - but have from the PIO and endometrin...The only thing I can say is a little different is my appetite, so far eating much less ironically. :shrug:




Boofle said:


> Hope you don't mind ladies I've been stalking your thread for a while. I think all your positive stories is the only thing keeping me going at the moment! I'm 5dp6dt - FET too. Well done on all your BFP's and I hope I can join you soon fx'd and bring on the symptoms. I've got cramps which I had with my failed fresh cycle but you're all giving me hope :) last time af came before my OTD so I'm mega paranoid this time!


I have some cramps too, I think it is par for the course - I just keep hoping what I am feeling is this LO snuggling in nice and tight...




Springy said:


> Seoul & babyhopes- babydrms and i are in a march baby madness thread you should join us :)
> 
> I can post the link if you are interested!

:thumbup:


----------



## Seoul

Hey ladies!

Babydrms- didnt mean to not comment on your BFP so excited for you! Wishing you a very Happy and Healthy 9 months! 

How is everyone else doing? I tried finding the march madness group but couldnt find it! As for me had another scan yesterday bub is doing great measuring 4 days ahead and looking like a real baby now cutest thing ever! Heartbeat at 166 doctor said everything looks great and off of the progesterone now YEEEYYY!! Cant wait for you all to experience this :)


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi Seoul thank u so much 4 ur reply, I just don't know Wots wrong wiv me I should b so happy I got a positive & I am but I'm just so scared to test again thurs incase it's lighter or something I'm going out mind I don't feel bloated no more or my boobs hurt I just feel completely normal I feel like crying.
How u feeling baby & springy? 
I wish we done beta in the uk least u know ur levels r increasing 
I don't know t I feel so negative.x


----------



## babydrms

Babyhope, most women don't know they are pregnant now. My bb's have only sore occassionally - though probably from my low progesterone. I do feel extra thirsty...bub is snuggling in fine!!


----------



## Springy

Seoul and babyhopes here is the link!

Babyhopes - I emailed my nurse today and she said that feeling nothing and having no symptoms is TOTALLY normal!! Just try and relax and enjoy the pregnancy! I actually poas again today just to make sure it's still a positive, and it is!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ter/1102485-ivf-iui-march-madness-babies.html


----------



## babydrms

Seoul said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Babydrms- didnt mean to not comment on your BFP so excited for you! Wishing you a very Happy and Healthy 9 months!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I tried finding the march madness group but couldnt find it! As for me had another scan yesterday bub is doing great measuring 4 days ahead and looking like a real baby now cutest thing ever! Heartbeat at 166 doctor said everything looks great and off of the progesterone now YEEEYYY!! Cant wait for you all to experience this :)

Thanks! No worries about commenting - I feel like it has been a busy board lately!



Springy said:


> Seoul and babyhopes here is the link!
> 
> Babyhopes - I emailed my nurse today and she said that feeling nothing and having no symptoms is TOTALLY normal!! Just try and relax and enjoy the pregnancy! I actually poas again today just to make sure it's still a positive, and it is!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ter/1102485-ivf-iui-march-madness-babies.html

Good for you - I swear you did not POAS nearly enough!!! :haha:


----------



## Springy

I've definitely never been a POAS addict but I might be turning into one! I am going to buy the Clear Blue one with an indicator today b/c I want to see 3+ as that is where I would be now ..... :haha:


----------



## s08

Springy said:


> I've definitely never been a POAS addict but I might be turning into one! I am going to buy the Clear Blue one with an indicator today b/c I want to see 3+ as that is where I would be now ..... :haha:

I've never been a POAS addict either, but I'd be peeing on anything and everything if it was telling me I was pregnant!!! :haha:

This has been such a successful time around here for FET's, and again, I am so happy for all you deserving ladies!


----------



## babydrms

s08 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I've definitely never been a POAS addict but I might be turning into one! I am going to buy the Clear Blue one with an indicator today b/c I want to see 3+ as that is where I would be now ..... :haha:
> 
> I've never been a POAS addict either, but I'd be peeing on anything and everything if it was telling me I was pregnant!!! :haha:
> 
> This has been such a successful time around here for FET's, and again, I am so happy for all you deserving ladies!Click to expand...

THat's how it has been for me - have to see the lines because it feels so surreal!! Also analyzing of course if they are getting darker, etc. 




Springy said:


> I've definitely never been a POAS addict but I might be turning into one! I am going to buy the Clear Blue one with an indicator today b/c I want to see 3+ as that is where I would be now ..... :haha:

Well, with them always being negative I never had a reason to keep on using them - now, you could probably call me an addict. :shrug: 

When you use that digi - please post pics!! Geesh, I really wish we had them here...


----------



## Springy

s08 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I've definitely never been a POAS addict but I might be turning into one! I am going to buy the Clear Blue one with an indicator today b/c I want to see 3+ as that is where I would be now ..... :haha:
> 
> I've never been a POAS addict either, but I'd be peeing on anything and everything if it was telling me I was pregnant!!! :haha:
> 
> This has been such a successful time around here for FET's, and again, I am so happy for all you deserving ladies!Click to expand...

Your time is around the corner S08!!! :hugs: Then you too will POAS daily to see the word pregnant and see those two lines!!


----------



## megtay

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a few days, I got exciting news on Friday the 20th that my transfer would be scheduled on Friday the 27th but they wanted to see and ultrasound and blood work on 7/25 (today) I got a phone call tonight saying my transfer was cancelled due to the fact that they found a bunch of fluid build up in my uterus and I need to have a Hysteroscopy performed to determine the cause.. Have any of you ladies developed this? I am not sure exactly what to think Im heart broken and devastated.. I hope you ladies are all doing well in your process


----------



## babydrms

megtay said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a few days, I got exciting news on Friday the 20th that my transfer would be scheduled on Friday the 27th but they wanted to see and ultrasound and blood work on 7/25 (today) I got a phone call tonight saying my transfer was cancelled due to the fact that they found a bunch of fluid build up in my uterus and I need to have a Hysteroscopy performed to determine the cause.. Have any of you ladies developed this? I am not sure exactly what to think Im heart broken and devastated.. I hope you ladies are all doing well in your process

Oh, Boooo!! That stinks! I had a hysteroscopy just for repeated implantation failure (multiple failed cycles) but I didn't have issues with fluid. I was actually glad to have it done seeing as they found flat polyps, which had previously not shown up on HSG and Saline Sono, and they were able to remove them. Now I have my first implantation success.


----------



## megtay

babydrms said:


> megtay said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a few days, I got exciting news on Friday the 20th that my transfer would be scheduled on Friday the 27th but they wanted to see and ultrasound and blood work on 7/25 (today) I got a phone call tonight saying my transfer was cancelled due to the fact that they found a bunch of fluid build up in my uterus and I need to have a Hysteroscopy performed to determine the cause.. Have any of you ladies developed this? I am not sure exactly what to think Im heart broken and devastated.. I hope you ladies are all doing well in your process
> 
> Oh, Boooo!! That stinks! I had a hysteroscopy just for repeated implantation failure (multiple failed cycles) but I didn't have issues with fluid. I was actually glad to have it done seeing as they found flat polyps, which had previously not shown up on HSG and Saline Sono, and they were able to remove them. Now I have my first implantation success.Click to expand...


Thank you, it does stink.. I am hoping I get answers sooner rather than later :shrug:


----------



## Springy

Megtay - sorry to hear that, its very frustrating and devastating. Hang in there. Hopefully you can get in and have the hysteroscopy done soon and your FET next month.


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies I done my other day test glad to say its still positive so I've got my scan 7th how's everyone? How u feeling springy? Xx


----------



## Springy

babyhope2011 said:


> Hi ladies I done my other day test glad to say its still positive so I've got my scan 7th how's everyone? How u feeling springy? Xx

I am insanely testing daily just to make sure the two lines are nice and strong as I am feeling totally normal!! My boobs aren't even swollen and sore anymore! Hoping that is just because my body has adjusted to the progesterone levels.

My scan is Wednesday morning.


----------



## babyhope2011

Me to springy I feel so normal 2 it's Scary, I sometimes feel abit bloated but other than that I feel normal, I've decided not to stress about it & wait 4 the scan as I think il end up driving myself insane


----------



## key24

Hope everyone is having a great time watching all the Olympics.

We were at Guys yesterday for our follow-up appt and I think I feel a little bit better about going into the new cycle. They want to try and get a few more mature eggs this time (we only had 6 & 5 fertilised) so they are going to keep me stimming for a couple of days longer and up my dose a little bit on the trigger shot. They dont really know why it didnt work as from a small number we obviously had 3 x 5 day eggs to use which is pretty good. 

He says problem was either egg quality (not lots we can do about that really and I do have a fairly low AMH) or uterus / implantation problems. The good news is that I have agreed to go on a clinical trial (to qualify you need to have 2 failed cycles and be starting a new cycle) where 50% people are given normal IVF treatment and 50% have hysteroscopy before start treatment. I am in the hysteroscopy group which Im really pleased about so at least if there is anything preventing implantation then I will know about it. I know a couple of you ladies mentioned this on this thread so i really hope it helps us get a good result next time.

So we are still having a break for another month or so and am going to call on day 1 of end of Aug / beginning September cycle and go from there. I think the break is helping lift my spirits and come Sept Ill be ready to get my bfp

I hope all is well with everyone else- cant believe weve had so many :bfp: on this thread, it is fantastic news. How are you all feeling, how the 1st trimester is treating you ok. When have you got scans etc?

K xx


----------



## Springy

Key great to hear from you, and sounds like you have a good solid plan for moving forward. I too was diagnosed with egg quality issues and was given a list of supplements to improve egg quality to be taken in the 3 months prior to my next round. I work in big pharma so I'm not at all a believer in supplements but when it came to increasing my chances for better eggs I was all over it! If that's something you're interested in let me know and I'll pass along the list that I was given.

Can't wait to follow your next cycle and super glad you're in a trial and in the active arm rather than the "placebo" arm! 

Hang in there - IVF DOES work so please never loose HOPE!


----------



## key24

Hi Springy - i'm taking a multi vitamin tablet and also i read about CQ10 when we were trying last time but only ended up taking it for about 1 month. I have started taking again but not every day to be honest. Would love to hear what suppliments you took

k x


----------



## Springy

key24 said:


> Hi Springy - i'm taking a multi vitamin tablet and also i read about CQ10 when we were trying last time but only ended up taking it for about 1 month. I have started taking again but not every day to be honest. Would love to hear what suppliments you took
> 
> k x

Hi Key!

Here is the list from the clinic I am at:

CoEnzyme Q10 800 mg a day - THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT one and apparently a Toronto doctor is now even recommending 1200mg a day.
My inositol 2 g twice a day
Melatonin up to 3mg at bedtime - do NOT take this if you have thyroid issues
Omega 3 fatty acid 1000 mg once a day
Vitamin C 500 mg once a day in the morning
Vitamin E 200 IU once a day
Pycnogenol 100 mg once a day
L'arginine 1000 mg twice a day


----------



## babydrms

key24 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great time watching all the Olympics.
> 
> We were at Guys yesterday for our follow-up appt and I think I feel a little bit better about going into the new cycle. They want to try and get a few more mature eggs this time (we only had 6 & 5 fertilised) so they are going to keep me stimming for a couple of days longer and up my dose a little bit on the trigger shot. They dont really know why it didnt work as from a small number we obviously had 3 x 5 day eggs to use which is pretty good.
> 
> He says problem was either egg quality (not lots we can do about that really and I do have a fairly low AMH) or uterus / implantation problems. The good news is that I have agreed to go on a clinical trial (to qualify you need to have 2 failed cycles and be starting a new cycle) where 50% people are given normal IVF treatment and 50% have hysteroscopy before start treatment. I am in the hysteroscopy group which Im really pleased about so at least if there is anything preventing implantation then I will know about it. I know a couple of you ladies mentioned this on this thread so i really hope it helps us get a good result next time.
> 
> So we are still having a break for another month or so and am going to call on day 1 of end of Aug / beginning September cycle and go from there. I think the break is helping lift my spirits and come Sept Ill be ready to get my bfp
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone else- cant believe weve had so many :bfp: on this thread, it is fantastic news. How are you all feeling, how the 1st trimester is treating you ok. When have you got scans etc?
> 
> K xx

Glad you have a plan, I always felt more relief of the initial shock once I had a new plan. Your right, I had a hysteroscopy before this cycle - something helped because I also apparently lac beta-3 integrin and I thought I would never carry a child. I wish I would have done it before my 3rd transfer, and not my fourth, but se la vie. 

My doc also recommended to me the Coq10 and had DH taking it too - it helps sperm quality and he had one bad sample, which may or may not have been a fluke. Anyways, best of luck I look forward to following your progress!

AFM - First tri is still very new for me only 5+3, definitely having some good headaches and food aversions and very tired. Wish I had more to report, scan next week!


----------



## Seoul

key24 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great time watching all the Olympics.
> 
> We were at Guys yesterday for our follow-up appt and I think I feel a little bit better about going into the new cycle. They want to try and get a few more mature eggs this time (we only had 6 & 5 fertilised) so they are going to keep me stimming for a couple of days longer and up my dose a little bit on the trigger shot. They dont really know why it didnt work as from a small number we obviously had 3 x 5 day eggs to use which is pretty good.
> 
> He says problem was either egg quality (not lots we can do about that really and I do have a fairly low AMH) or uterus / implantation problems. The good news is that I have agreed to go on a clinical trial (to qualify you need to have 2 failed cycles and be starting a new cycle) where 50% people are given normal IVF treatment and 50% have hysteroscopy before start treatment. I am in the hysteroscopy group which Im really pleased about so at least if there is anything preventing implantation then I will know about it. I know a couple of you ladies mentioned this on this thread so i really hope it helps us get a good result next time.
> 
> So we are still having a break for another month or so and am going to call on day 1 of end of Aug / beginning September cycle and go from there. I think the break is helping lift my spirits and come Sept Ill be ready to get my bfp
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone else- cant believe weve had so many :bfp: on this thread, it is fantastic news. How are you all feeling, how the 1st trimester is treating you ok. When have you got scans etc?
> 
> K xx

Key glad to hear you have a plan and I wish you all the best! My husband I both also took CoQ10 and we both made sure to take enough vitamin supplements for a normal healthy person. We have been doing that for about a year now and his semen analysis kept getting better so something must be helping. Good Luck with everything and I hope next try is your lucky one!! 

Glad to hear everyone else is good. Nothing new for me to report waiting for another scan on Monday!


----------



## key24

Thanks for the tips ladies - looks like I need to up my dose of CQ10 straight away! I'll also look into some of the others you mentioned Springy so thanks for that.

Glad to hear your all doing OK, am looking forward to hearing how you all progress over the next 9 mths

K x


----------



## s08

It's nice to see so many ladies in here with bfp's and tickers! It proves FET can work...makes me hopeful for the future. 

Key, I'm also taking CoQ10 after my failed cycle for egg quality. My RE recommended 1200 mg taken along with vit. B complex

AFM, I had my transfer yesterday of our one frostie yesterday. I was so nervous it was not going to survive the thaw for some reason, but fortunately it did. All went really smoothly. We're keeping expectations really low, but I suppose stranger things have happened.


----------



## key24

Good luck SO8 - you've seen there have been loads of success stories, and the next one might be yours! Keeping my fingers crossed for you

k x


----------



## Springy

s08 said:


> It's nice to see so many ladies in here with bfp's and tickers! It proves FET can work...makes me hopeful for the future.
> 
> Key, I'm also taking CoQ10 after my failed cycle for egg quality. My RE recommended 1200 mg taken along with vit. B complex
> 
> AFM, I had my transfer yesterday of our one frostie yesterday. I was so nervous it was not going to survive the thaw for some reason, but fortunately it did. All went really smoothly. We're keeping expectations really low, but I suppose stranger things have happened.

THIS IS AMAZING NEWS!!!!! Look at me stranger things have happened and your embryo was just like mine. :hugs:


----------



## s08

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the support.

Springy, maybe you said this before and I missed it, but have you had your first u/s yet? Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Seoul

S08- i have everything crossed for you! Hope this is your lucky embryo! Hope the wait flies by!


----------



## babydrms

s08 said:


> It's nice to see so many ladies in here with bfp's and tickers! It proves FET can work...makes me hopeful for the future.
> 
> Key, I'm also taking CoQ10 after my failed cycle for egg quality. My RE recommended 1200 mg taken along with vit. B complex
> 
> AFM, I had my transfer yesterday of our one frostie yesterday. I was so nervous it was not going to survive the thaw for some reason, but fortunately it did. All went really smoothly. We're keeping expectations really low, but I suppose stranger things have happened.

It's true - I can't expect anyone could have lower expectations after I had the negative biopsy, but it can and does work! It only takes one! I have everything crossed for you, when will you be testing and when is OTD?


----------



## Springy

s08 said:


> Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the support.
> 
> Springy, maybe you said this before and I missed it, but have you had your first u/s yet? Can't wait to hear about it!

Yes I had it yesterday. One perfect sweet pea with a very strong heartbeat of 141bpm! I have another one in two weeks and then I'm released from the fertility clinic - sniff sniff!


----------



## s08

Springy said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the support.
> 
> Springy, maybe you said this before and I missed it, but have you had your first u/s yet? Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> Yes I had it yesterday. One perfect sweet pea with a very strong heartbeat of 141bpm! I have another one in two weeks and then I'm released from the fertility clinic - sniff sniff!Click to expand...

Springy, that's AMAZING! Huge congratulations! Maybe I'll have to start checking out your journal for the updates. 

Baby, otd is next Friday, Aug. 10. I will definitely test early, as I have no will power whatsoever. Not with chocolate and certainly not with testing! I'm not normally a POAS-aholic, but I kinda am on IUI/IVF cycles for some reason. Anyway, during my fresh IVF/chemical cycle, I tested 5dp5dt with a frer and had a faint positive, so maybe I'll test 6 days after transfer this time. We'll see how long I can hold off.


----------



## babydrms

s08 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the support.
> 
> Springy, maybe you said this before and I missed it, but have you had your first u/s yet? Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> Yes I had it yesterday. One perfect sweet pea with a very strong heartbeat of 141bpm! I have another one in two weeks and then I'm released from the fertility clinic - sniff sniff!Click to expand...
> 
> Springy, that's AMAZING! Huge congratulations! Maybe I'll have to start checking out your journal for the updates.
> 
> Baby, otd is next Friday, Aug. 10. I will definitely test early, as I have no will power whatsoever. Not with chocolate and certainly not with testing! I'm not normally a POAS-aholic, but I kinda am on IUI/IVF cycles for some reason. Anyway, during my fresh IVF/chemical cycle, I tested 5dp5dt with a frer and had a faint positive, so maybe I'll test 6 days after transfer this time. We'll see how long I can hold off.Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan - keep us posted. Oh, and we love pictures of tests! I have everything crossed for you and a pinch of :dust: for ya too!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi everyone. First, congrats to all the BFPs! So many of you are an inspiration and I'm so happy for you. I was hoping some of you with experience w/ medicated FETs could help me out. Was AF late after you got a brief (few days) BFP? I was on lupron before FET and my beta went to zero and my hormone levels were "reset" the week I started bleeding so I thought it would be a normal month. I'm waiting for AF to begin our final FET.

Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## key24

Hi blessedlife - do you mean AF after bfn and initial bleed? My otd after the frozen cycle was 26th June, I had fairly short af starting on 28th June but am now still waiting for first proper AF after failed fet, and I am up to day 39! I do remember it also being later after fresh ivf but hoping it comes soon so can get back on track. Hope this helps x


----------



## blessedlife

key24 said:


> Hi blessedlife - do you mean AF after bfn and initial bleed? My otd after the frozen cycle was 26th June, I had fairly short af starting on 28th June but am now still waiting for first proper AF after failed fet, and I am up to day 39! I do remember it also being later after fresh ivf but hoping it comes soon so can get back on track. Hope this helps x

Hi Key! Actually, I got a BFP on Sun,11dp3dt w/ a beta of 88. Two days later,Tues, it rose only to 109 and on Thur it had decreased. I started bleeding the following Monday, July 2nd. I went back for a blood draw that Fri, July 6th and my beta was back to zero and my hormone levels had all "reset". I'm still waiting for AF since then. I am so regular, I was actually regular during my fresh IVF cycle and I was on Lupron before the FET. My cycle is between 27-28 days. I haven't been longer than 29 days in 2 years. So I'm just wondering why AF is delayed now if my hormones had returned to normal. Just frustrating! :shrug:


----------



## Seoul

Hey blessedlife so sorry to hear all of that. Having had miscarriages and one suspected chemical before under hormone medications although not FET I can tell you it is normal for your next period to be messed up! Remember your body thought it was pregnant and treats things accordingly This can affect the next cycle or two for sure. Hope that you get the witch soon and best of luck with the next tansfer! For me the next cycle always took atleast two months but I have always been really irregular for you things should get on track sooner!


----------



## s08

babydrms said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the support.
> 
> Springy, maybe you said this before and I missed it, but have you had your first u/s yet? Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> Yes I had it yesterday. One perfect sweet pea with a very strong heartbeat of 141bpm! I have another one in two weeks and then I'm released from the fertility clinic - sniff sniff!Click to expand...
> 
> Springy, that's AMAZING! Huge congratulations! Maybe I'll have to start checking out your journal for the updates.
> 
> Baby, otd is next Friday, Aug. 10. I will definitely test early, as I have no will power whatsoever. Not with chocolate and certainly not with testing! I'm not normally a POAS-aholic, but I kinda am on IUI/IVF cycles for some reason. Anyway, during my fresh IVF/chemical cycle, I tested 5dp5dt with a frer and had a faint positive, so maybe I'll test 6 days after transfer this time. We'll see how long I can hold off.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan - keep us posted. Oh, and we love pictures of tests! I have everything crossed for you and a pinch of :dust: for ya too!Click to expand...

Well babydrms, you asked for photos, so here goes nothing (5dpt)...

https://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o574/s_storm/IMG00375-20120806-2052.jpg

I obviously broke down and tested this evening. Now I am not naive and completely know A LOT can happen between now and Friday's beta (or after that for that matter). So I am not jumping for joy, or even telling dh. This will very likely just become another chemical, but I am really trying to remain optimistic. If I were a TTC newbie, I'd be picking out cribs! And to be perfectly honest, I feel so weird posting this. I have such a love/hate relationship with seeing other people's tests like this. Again, the jealousy thing I guess. But I know you are all so incredibly supportive, so I hope it is ok that I am sharing here. I would just hate to upset anyone having a tougher time than normal.


----------



## Seoul

S08- that looks very promising congrats! I know its really hard to believe things at this point. Your line looks just like mine 6dpt! I have a feeling you will have a nice strong beta on OTD! I have Everything crossed for you good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## babydrms

s08 said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the support.
> 
> Springy, maybe you said this before and I missed it, but have you had your first u/s yet? Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> Yes I had it yesterday. One perfect sweet pea with a very strong heartbeat of 141bpm! I have another one in two weeks and then I'm released from the fertility clinic - sniff sniff!Click to expand...
> 
> Springy, that's AMAZING! Huge congratulations! Maybe I'll have to start checking out your journal for the updates.
> 
> Baby, otd is next Friday, Aug. 10. I will definitely test early, as I have no will power whatsoever. Not with chocolate and certainly not with testing! I'm not normally a POAS-aholic, but I kinda am on IUI/IVF cycles for some reason. Anyway, during my fresh IVF/chemical cycle, I tested 5dp5dt with a frer and had a faint positive, so maybe I'll test 6 days after transfer this time. We'll see how long I can hold off.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan - keep us posted. Oh, and we love pictures of tests! I have everything crossed for you and a pinch of :dust: for ya too!Click to expand...
> 
> Well babydrms, you asked for photos, so here goes nothing (5dpt)...
> 
> https://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o574/s_storm/IMG00375-20120806-2052.jpg
> 
> I obviously broke down and tested this evening. Now I am not naive and completely know A LOT can happen between now and Friday's beta (or after that for that matter). So I am not jumping for joy, or even telling dh. This will very likely just become another chemical, but I am really trying to remain optimistic. If I were a TTC newbie, I'd be picking out cribs! And to be perfectly honest, I feel so weird posting this. I have such a love/hate relationship with seeing other people's tests like this. Again, the jealousy thing I guess. But I know you are all so incredibly supportive, so I hope it is ok that I am sharing here. I would just hate to upset anyone having a tougher time than normal.Click to expand...


Woohoo :headspin: that is bfp! I have everything crossed it is not another chemical. I also think you should tell DH, a wise bnb gal once told me pretending it is not real won't make it hurt any less if you lose it. Please let yourself enjoy!


----------



## Springy

S08 - that is a VERY VERY nice looking second line!!!! I am SO happy for you!!!!!!

As Ambre says, it won't hurt any less if you get your hopes up or believe in the second line so just relax and ENJOY being able to say "pregnant".

I have all my fingers and toes crossed that this is a sticky bean for you!!!!! :dust:

XOXOX


----------



## s08

Thanks so much ladies! You are very right, Babydrms. It will hurt just as much whether I get my hopes up or not. DH just didn't want me to test before beta day, but he works nights so I am home alone all night every night. What's a girl to do with her time but take early hpt's? :winkwink:

How are you guys feeling? Any puking yet? Oh, how I long to spend my time running to the bathroom from ms! :haha:


----------



## s08

Babydrms, I see you have an u/s today. What news?


----------



## Springy

s08 said:


> Thanks so much ladies! You are very right, Babydrms. It will hurt just as much whether I get my hopes up or not. DH just didn't want me to test before beta day, but he works nights so I am home alone all night every night. What's a girl to do with her time but take early hpt's? :winkwink:
> 
> How are you guys feeling? Any puking yet? Oh, how I long to spend my time running to the bathroom from ms! :haha:

Be careful what you wish for!!!! I haven't been sick and have VERY few symptoms. My doctor and my nurse has said to me that I shouldn't complain and that I am one of the lucky ones!!!!

I know Babydrms has had some nausea :sick: BOO!


----------



## key24

S08 it looks good to me but I do understand why you don't want to get your hopes up. I've got everything crossed for you over next few days x


----------



## babyhope2011

Sorry haven't been on we've had a lot on, I don't think it's good news 4 me ladies had my scan 2 day I should b 7.5weeks but only measured 5.5 only 1 embryo took but it split, they can c heartbeats but they said they weren't as fast as they should b & they not measuring wit they should I've to go back next week & have a scan I'm so heartbroken right I'm just clinging on to the fact they have heart beats but I'm not holding out much hope xx


----------



## s08

babyhope2011 said:


> Sorry haven't been on we've had a lot on, I don't think it's good news 4 me ladies had my scan 2 day I should b 7.5weeks but only measured 5.5 only 1 embryo took but it split, they can c heartbeats but they said they weren't as fast as they should b & they not measuring wit they should I've to go back next week & have a scan I'm so heartbroken right I'm just clinging on to the fact they have heart beats but I'm not holding out much hope xx

oh babyhope, I'm so sorry. This must be incredibly hard, especially while you are in limbo until your next appointment. It is just not fair. :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Oh baby I'm so sorry! Have you in my hopes & prayers.


----------



## babyhope2011

Help me out ladies they said that I'm on day 40 2 day does that make me 7.5 weeks I thought I woz only 6.5?


----------



## Seoul

babyhope2011 said:


> Sorry haven't been on we've had a lot on, I don't think it's good news 4 me ladies had my scan 2 day I should b 7.5weeks but only measured 5.5 only 1 embryo took but it split, they can c heartbeats but they said they weren't as fast as they should b & they not measuring wit they should I've to go back next week & have a scan I'm so heartbroken right I'm just clinging on to the fact they have heart beats but I'm not holding out much hope xx

Hey babyhope so sorry your are going through this! According to your transfer date of a 5 day blast 4 weeks would have been on July 14th but of coarse with transfers this could be +or - 3 or 4 days. It could also have been late implantation. Did you have a first beta number if it is low it could indicate this although with twins maybe not. Also sometimes if the ultrasound machines are older they don't get such a great view. I think you should hold on to hope that there are heartbeats this is a major hurdle I have read circumstances where these scenarios work out I will be praying that this is your case! I wish everything would just work out normal for all of us!! I will have you in my prayers!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Babyhope - so sorry :hugs: According to https://www.ivf.ca/fet5dayduedate.php you are 7+5 days. :hugs:


----------



## babyhope2011

Thanks ladies 4 ur support, I just can't believe I really thought everything woz fine coz I've been getting really bad ms, the nurse basically said it means nothing I thought fu*king charming, to also have 1 split that's like a double blow, I feel so angry & upset right now, I'm really holding on to hope but I'm sure I know wot the outcome is going to be. I dreading next week. The good thing is if it's bad news we've got a holiday booked on 1 sept for 18 days so least I can chill out, then in oct time we r going to book to have another round.
Seoul- we don't have beta in the uk, but coz I started getting ms I really thought it woz a good sign, obviously not. It's just so hard as I've had a bad run at this so far u now, 1st on cancelled due to ohss then defrosted them & only 2 survived its just obviously not meant to b my round. 
On a happier I'm glad all u lovely ladies r getting on fine.xx


----------



## babydrms

s08 said:



> Thanks so much ladies! You are very right, Babydrms. It will hurt just as much whether I get my hopes up or not. DH just didn't want me to test before beta day, but he works nights so I am home alone all night every night. What's a girl to do with her time but take early hpt's? :winkwink:
> 
> How are you guys feeling? Any puking yet? Oh, how I long to spend my time running to the bathroom from ms! :haha:

Meh, yes, the ms has def made some appearances. Better yesterday and today, hoping the b6 is helping. You don't want to feel like this! 

Oh, and if I were left home alone I would be testing too!! 



babyhope2011 said:


> Thanks ladies 4 ur support, I just can't believe I really thought everything woz fine coz I've been getting really bad ms, the nurse basically said it means nothing I thought fu*king charming, to also have 1 split that's like a double blow, I feel so angry & upset right now, I'm really holding on to hope but I'm sure I know wot the outcome is going to be. I dreading next week. The good thing is if it's bad news we've got a holiday booked on 1 sept for 18 days so least I can chill out, then in oct time we r going to book to have another round.
> Seoul- we don't have beta in the uk, but coz I started getting ms I really thought it woz a good sign, obviously not. It's just so hard as I've had a bad run at this so far u now, 1st on cancelled due to ohss then defrosted them & only 2 survived its just obviously not meant to b my round.
> On a happier I'm glad all u lovely ladies r getting on fine.xx

So sorry :hugs: This process is so unfair sometimes. Your holiday sounds exciting - where are you heading?


----------



## babyhope2011

Baby- I'm going Spain got a 4 bed villa out there cant wait, I know I my heart wot going to happen I don't feel as bloated my sickness has calmed down abit, so least I can prepare myself 4 next week x


----------



## blessedlife

Babyhope, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. You are in my thoughts and hopes that your scan will go okay next week.

AF finally showed and I was thinking of doing a natural FET this time. Does anyone have any opinions between medicated vs natural? Thank you!


----------



## key24

Babyhope so sorry to hear about your scan - it must be absolutely heartbreaking for you, and i'm sure the wait is unbearable. If it's any consolidation my SIL had IVF and got pregnant with twins on the 3rd attempt. They were told on an early scan that one of them was a disappearing twin - but 13 years later they still have two very healthy and happy teenagers. So please don't lose hope x

AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday (41 days since last cycle) so am going for a FSH test tomorrow, then doing nothing this cycle until next AF when things will kick off again.

k xx


----------



## Springy

blessedlife said:


> Babyhope, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. You are in my thoughts and hopes that your scan will go okay next week.
> 
> AF finally showed and I was thinking of doing a natural FET this time. Does anyone have any opinions between medicated vs natural? Thank you!

Blessed - mine was relatively unmedicated. I did estrace from CD4 onwards till my lining was thick enough, and then we added progesterone for 5 days before transfer. I am a big proponent of the less drugs added the better. Felt it kept my body relatively normal and didn't send me out of whack the way I felt the fresh cycle did.


----------



## s08

Blessedlife, I've never done a medicated FET cycle, but a natural cycle is certainly easier. As long as timing and everything works out ok, I guess my clinic prefers natural cycles. My current cycle was as natural as it gets with ART I think. I just triggered at my natural ovulation time based on u/s, took doxycyline, and then started taking progesterone suppositories a couple days later. I agree with Springy that the less meds, the better for me personally. 

key, glad things are moving forward for you.

AFM, my tests are still progressing nicely. These are from the last three nights:
https://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o574/s_storm/IMG00396-20120808-1956.jpg
Beta tomorrow, so I'm pretty darn nervous.

I've had very mild cramps on and off since transfer day. Anyone else with a positive outcome experience this?


----------



## Springy

s08 said:


> Blessedlife, I've never done a medicated FET cycle, but a natural cycle is certainly easier. As long as timing and everything works out ok, I guess my clinic prefers natural cycles. My current cycle was as natural as it gets with ART I think. I just triggered at my natural ovulation time based on u/s, took doxycyline, and then started taking progesterone suppositories a couple days later. I agree with Springy that the less meds, the better for me personally.
> 
> key, glad things are moving forward for you.
> 
> AFM, my tests are still progressing nicely. These are from the last three nights:
> https://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o574/s_storm/IMG00396-20120808-1956.jpg
> Beta tomorrow, so I'm pretty darn nervous.
> 
> I've had very mild cramps on and off since transfer day. Anyone else with a positive outcome experience this?

S08 those are AWESOME looking lines!!!! I don't think you will be disappointed in your beta tomorrow at all. I will be anxiously awaiting your beta results :happydance:

I had some mild cramping and twinges and I still get them every now and then - actually had them today for the first time in over a week so cramps are totally normal. Means your bean is snuggling in tight!


----------



## s08

Ahh, thanks Springy. I certainly hope so. I'll post when I get beta results tomorrow afternoon. 

Oh, and I finally told dh last night (I'd been testing in secret!). I just told him I had something to show him and handed him the test. He certainly did not jump for joy; he just said that he wasn't going to get excited yet. I'm pretty sure he doesn't want to get his hopes up either. But I feel better now that he at least knows what's going on. We're "camping" on our boat this weekend, so I really hope we have something to celebrate (and that he is the only one who gets to drink!)


----------



## Springy

You will definitely have something to celebrate!!! Those lines are very dark :)

DH is loving the fact that he can have a beer or two when we are out and I always have to drive home .... its only been 4 weeks and its already bothering me! I just think OMG another 8 months of this constantly driving, I like to just be the passenger!!


----------



## s08

Springy said:


> You will definitely have something to celebrate!!! Those lines are very dark :)
> 
> DH is loving the fact that he can have a beer or two when we are out and I always have to drive home .... its only been 4 weeks and its already bothering me! I just think OMG another 8 months of this constantly driving, I like to just be the passenger!!

I like to be the passenger too! If dh and I are together, the only time I drive is if he has been drinking. And I don't like it. The only time being the DD is a good time is if its for a good cause (like being PREGGO!).

Oh, I also was reading through your journal today, and saw that you've been calling your lil one "sweetpea." So, this is almost creepy, but that is exactly what I have been calling our embryo after transfer this past week. So weird, right? Maybe I'll take it as a good sign or good luck since you've done so well this cycle after receiving a similar diagnosis to me after cycle 1.


----------



## Springy

s08 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> You will definitely have something to celebrate!!! Those lines are very dark :)
> 
> DH is loving the fact that he can have a beer or two when we are out and I always have to drive home .... its only been 4 weeks and its already bothering me! I just think OMG another 8 months of this constantly driving, I like to just be the passenger!!
> 
> I like to be the passenger too! If dh and I are together, the only time I drive is if he has been drinking. And I don't like it. The only time being the DD is a good time is if its for a good cause (like being PREGGO!).
> 
> Oh, I also was reading through your journal today, and saw that you've been calling your lil one "sweetpea." So, this is almost creepy, but that is exactly what I have been calling our embryo after transfer this past week. So weird, right? Maybe I'll take it as a good sign or good luck since you've done so well this cycle after receiving a similar diagnosis to me after cycle 1.Click to expand...

Yep we're calling it "sweet pea" I think its a VERY good sign that you called yours sweet pea too. Our diagnosis, cycles, outlooks were SO similar. Definitely meant to be - you need a journal!!!


----------



## s08

I do need a journal, especially to report today's beta...9dpt: 231!!! I'm obviously thrilled, but still nervous. DH refuses to get too excited yet. I go back Monday for follow-up bloodwork and will keep you all posted. Thank you all for the support these past few weeks!


----------



## Springy

s08 said:


> I do need a journal, especially to report today's beta...9dpt: 231!!! I'm obviously thrilled, but still nervous. DH refuses to get too excited yet. I go back Monday for follow-up bloodwork and will keep you all posted. Thank you all for the support these past few weeks!

That is a fantastic beta S08!!!! SO happy for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## s08

Springy said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> I do need a journal, especially to report today's beta...9dpt: 231!!! I'm obviously thrilled, but still nervous. DH refuses to get too excited yet. I go back Monday for follow-up bloodwork and will keep you all posted. Thank you all for the support these past few weeks!
> 
> That is a fantastic beta S08!!!! SO happy for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much, Springy. 2nd beta today was 734. That's a 43-hour doubling time, so I'm pretty excited about that. I cannot believe this is actually happening! :happydance: I'll have to pop over to your journal to see how things are progressing with you.


----------



## Springy

s08 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s08 said:
> 
> 
> I do need a journal, especially to report today's beta...9dpt: 231!!! I'm obviously thrilled, but still nervous. DH refuses to get too excited yet. I go back Monday for follow-up bloodwork and will keep you all posted. Thank you all for the support these past few weeks!
> 
> That is a fantastic beta S08!!!! SO happy for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much, Springy. 2nd beta today was 734. That's a 43-hour doubling time, so I'm pretty excited about that. I cannot believe this is actually happening! :happydance: I'll have to pop over to your journal to see how things are progressing with you.Click to expand...

Yay that's awesome! There is a pregnancy thread that most of us from here have moved over too - it was called IUI / IVF successes March Madness Babies - you're close enough to a March baby, when you're ready come find us there! And yes pop over to my journal and when you start one I'll pop over :haha:


----------



## babydrms

S08 - great second beta, congrats!


----------



## Seoul

S08- Congratulations so excited for you!! Wishing everything continues perfectly as it has!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## s08

Thanks, everyone. I'm thrilled to be joining the "cautiously expecting" crew!


----------



## key24

great news on the strong beta S08 - congrats again :happydance:


----------



## babyhope2011

Hiya ladies I had my 2 nd scan, no heart beats on the twins so just got to wait it out now, I've got a doctors appointment 2 get referred to my hospital to c if they can give me tablets to help it a long. I'm so upset, but we r going to try again in November time, just want to wish u all good luck 4 the future.xx


----------



## s08

babyhope2011 said:


> Hiya ladies I had my 2 nd scan, no heart beats on the twins so just got to wait it out now, I've got a doctors appointment 2 get referred to my hospital to c if they can give me tablets to help it a long. I'm so upset, but we r going to try again in November time, just want to wish u all good luck 4 the future.xx

I'm so sorry babyhope. Life is just not fair. Please take care of yourself while you heal physically and emotionally.


----------



## Springy

Babyhopes I am so sorry :hugs: Life is not fair!!!


----------



## Seoul

So sorry babyhope. This whole process can really suck!! Good Luck with everything! My prayers will be with you!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydrms

babyhope2011 said:


> Hiya ladies I had my 2 nd scan, no heart beats on the twins so just got to wait it out now, I've got a doctors appointment 2 get referred to my hospital to c if they can give me tablets to help it a long. I'm so upset, but we r going to try again in November time, just want to wish u all good luck 4 the future.xx

:hugs: So sorry, this all seems so unfair sometimes. Best of luck to you.


----------



## key24

So sorry to hear that baby hope - I know it must be so tough but it just wasn't meant to be this time. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## babyhope2011

Cheers ladies I go in thurs to take a tablet to try & induce it, they think they know y my body rejected them they found a further 2 sacs wiv nothing in them they said that the other egg had split to, it's like they were hiding behind the other 2, they used a 3d scan so they cud c it beta coz theve Neva seen it b4, so I'm glad it happened the way it did coz it just wasn't right. Hope u ladies r getting on ok? X


----------



## babydrms

babyhope2011 said:


> Cheers ladies I go in thurs to take a tablet to try & induce it, they think they know y my body rejected them they found a further 2 sacs wiv nothing in them they said that the other egg had split to, it's like they were hiding behind the other 2, they used a 3d scan so they cud c it beta coz theve Neva seen it b4, so I'm glad it happened the way it did coz it just wasn't right. Hope u ladies r getting on ok? X

Wow, so glad your body 'knew' how high risk two sets of identical twins could be - quads is serious business, let alone with two idénticas. Best of luck with the tablets. Things are going well here.


----------



## Springy

Wow .... Babyhopes I am speechless. I definitely think your body knew what it was doing. Doesn't make it any easier but believe that everything happens for a reason and that you will get your bfp when the time is right.

Will you do another fresh cycle? Xoxo


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi springy yeah we will do a fresh cycle, I will b only putting 1 in this time, glad u ladies r getting on ok! X


----------



## babydrms

babyhope2011 said:


> Hi springy yeah we will do a fresh cycle, I will b only putting 1 in this time, glad u ladies r getting on ok! X

Sounds like a great plan. How did things go with the tablets?


----------



## megtay

Hi Ladies, so its been almost a month since ive been here, took a break to try and bring my stress level down. had an sudden death in the family.. but thankfully I had my Hysteroscopy about a month ago everything came back semi normal slight damage on my right side but they scraped my uterus all out and said I should be fine I got my period on Saturday and started my us/bw today so hopefully will be able to transfer in a few weeks.. Fingers crossed! how are all you ladies doing?


----------



## babydrms

It's been really quiet around here...glad things went well with the hysteroscopy! What is the next step for you now?


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi baby, I went in on sat but I had already lost them bout 7 in the morning,it was so awful :-( so I rung the hospital & they told me to still cum in they still went ahead wiv the tablets coz they didn't c wot come out so they wanted to b sure it all went which I was happy about do ended up staying in the 4 bout 10 hrs, feel glad it's all ova, I'm just going to chill 4 a couple of months & go again in 3 months time. How's ur pregnancy going? Xxx


----------



## megtay

babydrms said:


> It's been really quiet around here...glad things went well with the hysteroscopy! What is the next step for you now?

I started back on my estrogen yesterday go on Tuesday for another us/bw they said so far things are looking better than last cycle..


----------



## Seoul

babyhope- that must have been so difficult. Enjoy the next few months of not TTC I always felt sex was so much more fun during that time it was my only consolation!

megtay- good luck with everything I hope that this is your lucky cycle!!


----------



## Springy

Megtay sorry about the loss. Glad to hear everything is looking good for this cycle. 

Baby - glad to hear that things are moving forward and you can get past this. Enjoy the few months of no pressure TTC!!


----------



## blessedlife

Hey all. haven't been on here in a while, just waiting....

Babyhope, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Megtay, looks like we'll be doing FET around the same time. 

AFM, I've been on bcp and lupron for our last FET. Got AF/bleed this morning so I should be starting my estrogen shots in about 3 days. Looks like transfer will be in about three weeks. We'll be thawing our last 3 :cold: and will transfer any that survive. I'm just not hopeful this time, I really don't see how this is going to be any different. Last time they thawed 6 to get 3 they were happy with and the other 3 didn't make it to blast. I don't post much b/c I have such a poor attitude and I don't want to bring everyone down.


----------



## Springy

blessedlife said:


> Hey all. haven't been on here in a while, just waiting....
> 
> Babyhope, I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Megtay, looks like we'll be doing FET around the same time.
> 
> AFM, I've been on bcp and lupron for our last FET. Got AF/bleed this morning so I should be starting my estrogen shots in about 3 days. Looks like transfer will be in about three weeks. We'll be thawing our last 3 :cold: and will transfer any that survive. I'm just not hopeful this time, I really don't see how this is going to be any different. Last time they thawed 6 to get 3 they were happy with and the other 3 didn't make it to blast. I don't post much b/c I have such a poor attitude and I don't want to bring everyone down.

I know how hard it can be to stay positive. I felt the same way after our fresh cycle. The only thing I can say is that we were given very low odds and were not hopeful at all and look where I am now. All I can say is do NOT give up HOPE :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

babyhope2011 said:


> Hi baby, I went in on sat but I had already lost them bout 7 in the morning,it was so awful :-( so I rung the hospital & they told me to still cum in they still went ahead wiv the tablets coz they didn't c wot come out so they wanted to b sure it all went which I was happy about do ended up staying in the 4 bout 10 hrs, feel glad it's all ova, I'm just going to chill 4 a couple of months & go again in 3 months time. How's ur pregnancy going? Xxx


That sounds terrible, I am glad it is over for you. Things are going well for me, going to start telling people soon. Starting this weekend with DH's parents. 




megtay said:


> I started back on my estrogen yesterday go on Tuesday for another us/bw they said so far things are looking better than last cycle..


That is good, you are planning on transferring 1 embryo?




blessedlife said:


> AFM, I've been on bcp and lupron for our last FET. Got AF/bleed this morning so I should be starting my estrogen shots in about 3 days. Looks like transfer will be in about three weeks. We'll be thawing our last 3 :cold: and will transfer any that survive. I'm just not hopeful this time, I really don't see how this is going to be any different. Last time they thawed 6 to get 3 they were happy with and the other 3 didn't make it to blast. I don't post much b/c I have such a poor attitude and I don't want to bring everyone down.

The waiting is terrible. I have to say, like Springy the odds were really against us as well - so I am definitely a believer that FET's work and can work for you too! Have you thought more about seeing a new doctor if things don't work out? Perhaps a fresh start is exactly what you need? I know how down you can feel, and feel like it will never work...try to remember that the for the overwhelming majority of people this WILL work and sometimes you are getting the crap side of the odds...I have everything crossed for you and would love any updates you have as you move forward with this FET. :hugs:


----------



## key24

Baby hope I can't imagine how awful it must have been but I guess on the bright side you can now move on and enjoy some time out before starting again.

blessed life we all understand how tough it is to try and stay positive but if you've still got 3 embryos you've got every chance that one will stick. I'll be keeping fingers crossed

Kxx


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys. Babydreams, if we choose to do another cycle after this we will absolutely switch clinics. Half of my negative feelings are due to how much I dislike the inflexibility and insensitivity of my current clinic. However, we'll probably wait until towards the end of 2013 before trying again. We just really need a break and have some time to enjoy just being together for a bit.


----------



## megtay

babydrms-- yes I only have 1 embryo that survived hoping and praying it makes it through the unthawing stage. 

Blessedlife- where are you at in this FET cycle?


----------



## blessedlife

Megtay, I go to the clinic tomorrow for US and bloodwork to begin estrogen shots. I'm doing a medicated FET and am currntly on lupron. Transfer should occur around Sept 23rd. How about you?


----------



## megtay

blessedlife said:


> Megtay, I go to the clinic tomorrow for US and bloodwork to begin estrogen shots. I'm doing a medicated FET and am currntly on lupron. Transfer should occur around Sept 23rd. How about you?

I had a bw and us today, I start progesterone suppositories and injections on Wednesday go back on Saturday for bw only and if everything looks as good as it does now, I will be transferred on monday the 17th!!!!!


----------



## blessedlife

That's great Megtey. I have an appt tomorrow for bloodwork and US but we'll see what happens. I've submitted the paperwork to get copies of my and DH's medical records. I'm really unhappy with my clinic and might cancel the transfer. I feel like they're just putting me through the paces again and will just see if the results are any different. I'm not okay with this at all. So if they try to make my next appt for the weekend like I want, I'll keep going, if not, I'm done until after Xmas. If they try to schedule my next appt for next Tuesday, which would push FET until the following week I'm going to find a new RE. The last FET I had to wait the same amount of time and my lining was too thick. I've tried time and again to discuss this but they just keep blowing me off.

I'm also so stressed with my workload right now but I was calm and took it easy the first time around so I don't know if that makes any difference at all.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Springy

Megtay - good luck! I hope everything looks good and you can transfer. 

Blessed it is SO important to have faith and believe in your clinic. I switched before doing ivf and it was honestly the best decision ever. I hope you're able to transfer as planned but If not hopefully the change is the right decision for you and your DH.


----------



## babydrms

Megtey - the 17th is just around the corner!! Fx'd!

Blessed - I agree with Springy, we also switched and it was the best decision for us. Have you decided where you may go next?


----------



## blessedlife

Babydreams, I'll probably call your clinic first. I was thinking of calling today after my appt, explaining the situation and see if they'd be able to do this FET. Is it possible to transfer frozen embryos to a different clinic?

Thank you guys for your encouragement and support. I had a mini-meltdown last night. I was telling DH that if things don't go well at my appt I'm going to cancel the transfer and he looked so confused and said, "why?" I lost it, it felt like I was completely alone in this. I've been telling him I'm unhappy with the clinic and he just wasn't registering it. I started bawling and he was very supportive and said he would support whatever I choose to do but it's sad that it had to come to tears for him to get how hard this has been. He asked on a scale of 1-10 how much did I want to stay with our clinic and I said zero.

The only reason I would go ahead with the transfer at our current clinic is to get it done before the end of this year. We've hit our out-of-pocket max with insurance so all the blood work and ultrasounds are covered. It saves us a couple thousand dollars. If I could switch clinics and still do the transfer, I'd be really happy.


----------



## babydrms

Oh, I don't know about tranferring the embryos to another clinic, let us know what you find out!! 

I am so glad you are leaving this clinic if they are making you this upset - not worth it!


----------



## Springy

I know someone here in Canada who transferred them to a different clinic. It will cost you but it is possible.


----------



## blessedlife

Well, my doc scheduled my next appt for this Friday to see how I'm doing in hopes to do a transfer a week from Thur. All I wanted was for them to take into consideration how quickly I respond and they did. I'm happy. After one week of estrogen (two injections, one Tues and one Fri) my estrogen is 621 and my lining is 8.7.


----------



## babydrms

Glad you are feeling a bit better Blessed, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## blessedlife

Thank you! Funny story (need one after all that drama!): We had to do an estrogen injection last night and as I'm preparing the syringe I hand an alcohol swab to DH and say, "Here, swab my butt." He replies, "Things you would only say to your spouse for $300". :haha:


----------



## blessedlife

Saw the doc today. He did the US and said, "oh, we could transfer today and you'd be fine!" My lining is 10.7, so we're scheduled for Thursday the 20th. 

Megtay, good luck on Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## Seoul

blessedlife said:


> Thank you! Funny story (need one after all that drama!): We had to do an estrogen injection last night and as I'm preparing the syringe I hand an alcohol swab to DH and say, "Here, swab my butt." He replies, "Things you would only say to your spouse for $300". :haha:

:haha: Too funny!! Glad everything seems to be moving along for you! FX'd for you on Thursday!

Megtay- Good luck with your transfer on Monday!!!


----------



## megtay

Well Ladies its offical I go Monday the 17th at 12:15pm for my transfer!! my estrogen was 457 and Progesterone was 28.. Have any of you other ladies had to do Progesterone Injections?? if so HOW did you survive?!?!


----------



## Northernmonke

Im doing the injections this time. Well hubby does them - I dred it every night! sometimes its fine and others it really hurts, I have massive bruised on each side and I hate it! x


----------



## blessedlife

We do progesterone suppositories..I've heard the shots are really painful.. There are some women that iced their bum first I think... Good luck tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Northernmonke

Im on both - double trouble! x


----------



## blessedlife

Wow Northern, that IS double trouble! I have oral progesterone to take if I need supplemental but we didn't make it far enough to need last time. Have you tried or heard anything that makes the injections less painful?


----------



## Northernmonke

Well the nurse scared hubby and said you have a small space to inject in or you might get the sciatic nerve so he always wants to do it near each other and thats when it hurts - he does pinch an inch which seems to help x


----------



## Springy

Good luck today Megtay!!! I was on suppositories but know lots of ladies who used the shots. If you warm the oil first before injecting it apparently it goes in easier and it hurts less. Just wrap the syringe in a hot wet towel before injecting then also massage the area after you inject so that the oil disperses.

Blessed are you all set for transfer at the end of the week?

Northernmonke - wow both PIO and suppositories!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all! Megtay I hope everything went fantastic today! 

Springy, I'm all set for Thursday. How are you feeling?


----------



## babydrms

Meg - hope the transfer went well.

Blessed - I am so glad your going to transfer this week! Have everything crossed for you and Meg!

Northern - I also use pio shots, vag suppositories and oral, my progesterone level started low and was very slow to rise and yes, my behind gets very sore!! Thankfully, now I am down to every other day.


----------



## Springy

Megtay - hope everything went well yesterday!!!!

Blessed - only 2 days!! Fingers crossed for you :) I am feeling good, just really bloated and fat and gross. I don't have a bump or look pregnant just look frumpy and like I have had one or two too many twinkies!!


----------



## Northernmonke

I am hoping that its worked this time as I havent come on my period but it could be the shots, I so hope this is it! I am so excited but really nervous about testing on friday - I think its worked but you never know x


----------



## blessedlife

FX'd for you Northernmonke!

Springy, I read you journal post...I'm so sorry you're feeling more bloated than pregnant. I've actually gained 5 pounds from IVF and really don't like it at all! I hope your blah turns into a bump very soon! It's going to be beautiful. :)


----------



## Seoul

Megtay- Hope the transfer was a success!

Northernmonke- I can't wait to hear about your test results! I hope your feeling is correct!

Springy- Bloated, fat and gross are just part of the fun to getting to that very desired bump! Hang in there it will be here sooner than you think!

blessedlife- So excited for your transfer on Thursday I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Northernmonke

BFN gutted! :(


----------



## blessedlife

Northern, I'm so very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Northernmonke

Thank you, clinic has said test again on friday as that is my official date but lets face it it should have shown now? I have been weeing in the middle of the night every night but so it wasnt my fist wee as such but its silly to hold out hope when I know it hasnt worked - life is so unfair, think me and hubby will stop now we can't afford another IVF for a while and whats the point going through all this pain and upset to waste another £7, 000 and get another BFN. I am so gutted, maybe we have to get used to the fact that we wont ever have children :(


----------



## blessedlife

I'm not sure about when it should show on a HPT, I didn't test the first time around. I'm going to be testing from dpt5 this time b/c I don't want to be prepared this time. I'll have everything crossed for you to get that BFP Friday. Take some time, maybe this weekend or next you & DH can come up with a plan. I so hope you're actually pg now. :hugs:


----------



## Northernmonke

Yeah its just hard to kid yourself but you hang on to every chance, this is my 3rd fresh ISCI and its horrible I had a really hard time this cycle and dont want to do it again, sob sob. Felling very sorry for myself x


----------



## blessedlife

Of course! Feel as bad as you need to, this ISN'T fair at all! Why the hell is this happening to you guys? It sucks!!!!!!!!!!!! I know this isn't a comfort now but you do have some time. I know you want to pg now but you are young, so if the two of you need to take some time, save up $$$, form a plan of action and just breathe, you can. Have the two of you been genetically tested?


----------



## Northernmonke

I have low AMH so not much better than someone in their 40's to be honest, plus we have been waiti for this for 10 years, havent had that testing, we are in the UK and not sure what happens with that? or how it helps etc x


----------



## blessedlife

I understand... Right now, you and DH need each other and that's what I would focus on. Again, I'm so sorry but I'll be hopeful for you that there's a miracle BFP on Friday.


----------



## megtay

I am on both the suppositories and Injections too... I found tho if you run the injection under hot water it thins the oil out and makes it WAYYY less painful.. my dr decided to clue me in on this trick on monday and I havent hurt at all since doing it this way!!


----------



## megtay

Thank you everyone.. the transfer went fairly well.. They were about to transfer and found a bunch of fluid yet again.. given my history of the cancelled cycle due to fluid build up the normal hysteroscopy they said that sometimes women retain fluid in the uterus from the hormones but more times then not your uterus filters the fluid out and mine was not.. so they ended up draining the fluid off and were able to transfer. I go for my first beta on monday the 24th... Im going crazy wondering if its worked or not!!


----------



## Springy

Northern I am SO sorry to read this. How many days post transfer are you?

You are allowed to feel gutted and angry and upset. This is NOT fair. No woman who wants children and who would be a fantastic mother should be denied this :hugs:


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks Springy - I had transfer of 2 embies that were 2 day transfer on 7th September so 12 days go x


----------



## key24

So sorry to hear your bfn northernmonkey - i'll still keep my fingers crossed that you've just got low hsg levels at moment and you get the positive on Friday. This whole process sucks!!!

Megtay - glad to hear transfer went ok - best of luck for dreaded 2ww and a bfp at the end of it

k x


----------



## Seoul

Northern- So sorry to hear this! There is nothing fair about it and you have every right to be upset! I hope you get your miracle someday and that you and DH are able to find a way to be ok with all of this! :hugs::hugs:

megtay- Im so glad they were able to transfer are you doing anything to pass the time? I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## babydrms

Blessed did you transfer?

Megtay so glad they were still able to transfer!

Northermonke there are just no words. I did several cycles also, it all just seems so unfair. Take some time for yourself and let yourself heal. :hugs:


----------



## megtay

Seoul said:


> Northern- So sorry to hear this! There is nothing fair about it and you have every right to be upset! I hope you get your miracle someday and that you and DH are able to find a way to be ok with all of this! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> megtay- Im so glad they were able to transfer are you doing anything to pass the time? I have everything crossed for you!



I have just been trying to stay busy with family and friends, its killing me I want to test so badly but I know it will only show up negative so its pointless.. I am super nervous for my bw on monday I am hoping I get GOOD results. thank you!!


----------



## Springy

Is Monday your OTD?


----------



## megtay

Springy it was a blood test but I also took an OTC test as well and I'm SOOO happy to announce both came back positive!


----------



## key24

Fantastic news Megtag - congratulations:happydance:


----------



## Springy

Awww MegTay I am SO happy for you :happydance: :happydance:

Do you do a repeat beta on Wednesday? Do you know when your first ultrasound will be?


----------



## Seoul

Congrats Megtay so excited for you Good Luck with everything!!


----------



## babydrms

Congrats Megtay!


----------



## megtay

Springy said:


> Awww MegTay I am SO happy for you :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Do you do a repeat beta on Wednesday? Do you know when your first ultrasound will be?


Yes I did a repeat beta on Wednesday my levels went from 49 to 136 I go again this Wednesday for more bw and my first ultrasound is on the 17th! I have been extremely tired and having to pee all the time!


----------



## megtay

Ladies who have gotten you bfp how long after your positive betas did you remain on medication?


----------



## Springy

Meg I was on Prometrium 2 x 100 mg three times daily and Estrace 2 x 2mg twice daily through 10 weeks. Some people at my clinic tapered off and dropped the estrace after a BFP and dropped one of the doses of prometrium after the BFP but I was kept on it all. Then at 10 weeks I was PETRIFIED of going cold turkey so I cut out the estrace at 10 weeks and tapered the prometrium doses over weeks 10 to 11 and 11 to 12. By 12 weeks I was totally off all medications.


----------



## s08

I was on prometrium 100 mg twice a day until 10 weeks. I was also nervous about stopping cold turkey, but did because my prescription ran out at the time. No problems whatsoever stopping.


----------



## babydrms

I am not a hood example of the meds, I am still on all of them because of an immune protocol.


----------



## Seoul

10 weeks for crinone and progynova 12 weeks for asprin


----------



## megtay

Thanks ladies! They still have me on Estrace 2mg 2x a day progesterone injection in the afternoon and suppository at night. I wasn't sure how long they kept you on I'm a little nervous about stopping when the time comes.


----------



## Springy

I had no issues stopping mine when I did, the doctor told me that honestly and truly when they were taking me off it I didn't need it anymore at all.


----------



## Babiesimready

So I've been following this website for a while and just lurking...its great to see wonderful stories of BFPs and seeing how everyone supports and strengthen one another knowing we're all fighting together:thumbup:

My story, Me 1 myomectomy to remove fibroids, and a hysteroscopy to remove ovarian cysts, age 27, DH is perfect. Ttc for 7months, First fresh ivf was a BFN with a SET 5day blast, 3 full blasts was frozen. Just had my first FET today, I transferred 2 great embryos and now on my tww...went for acupuncture today after taking the longest nap ever, taking things easy for the next 2 days. THis is my time...for this child we have prayed and I believe God answers prayers. Baby dust to everyone:hugs:

Beta test date is 10-18! Babies grow! Babies grow!!! :happydance:


----------



## Seoul

Babiesimready- good luck on your tww I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## Babiesimready

Seoul said:


> Babiesimready- good luck on your tww I will keep you in my prayers!

Thank you! I've read your story and I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## megtay

Babiesimredy I hope you get you bfp on the 18th!! Good luck with you tww


----------



## megtay

How are all you ladies doing? My baby is measuring perfectly and has a nice strong heart rate of 175bpm, We go on January 7th to find out if we are having a boy or a girl!! I hope all you other ladies are doing great.


----------



## Springy

Hi Meg!

I'm doing well - we had our 19 week u/s two weeks ago and we are having a little boy :blue: DH was OVER the moon happy to hear boy!!!!

I feel really good and honestly cannot complain at all!!!

I'm going with a little girl for you with a HB of 175bpm


----------



## Seoul

Megtay- glad to hear all is great with your little one hope these weeks till your gender scan go by fast!


----------



## megtay

Congrats Springy! thats great and Im glad you DH is excited!! I have an ultrasound on December 21 and they should be able to tell what we are having, from all the quizzes I have done online they all say girl, and I did one of those urine gender predictors and that also said a girl, So we shall see if it is all correct in a few weeks!!! the heart rate has held strong at around 175bpm every time I have gone to the drs.. They recently switched me to a high risk dr because of a few blood clots I had developed but other than that my pregnancy is going great!


----------



## megtay

Well ladies, we ended up having an ultrasound yesterday and found out we are bringing a beautiful little LADY into this world! my husband and I are soo excited :) hope everyone is still doing well


----------



## babydrms

Congrats on team pink megtay!


----------



## s08

babydrms said:


> Congrats on team pink megtay!

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I got my bfp at 5dp5dt but I'm now bleeding so not hopeful x


----------

